# Sticky  Making a Vet Kit



## Skippy!

Hey guys! I am posting this thread primarily to gather thoughts on what your Ideal Vet Kits are, what you always have on hand, and to get together and put together a list of what all horse owners should have around the ol' tack room in case your horse gets ill or acts a fool and gets hurt 

What is a Vet Kit? Usually a trunk sized container with different compartments where you store your medicinal stuff for when your horse may get an injury or infection.

I was absolutely startled when my friend was purchasing her first horse, and bought saddles, bridles, brushes, and other riding/grooming stuff, but didn't buy so much as one vet wrap, or bottle of Iodine. The day she brought her horse home, she noticed she had a nail stuck in the sole of her hoof.. and couldn't do anything about it since she had no supplies. She did all she could do, and pulled the nail, then proceeded to... put the horse's foot down in the dirt. The next morning the horse had a fever and was very sick. She had an infection from the open sore in the sole, and cost her a lot of money in vet bills. Why? All because she didnt have Iodine, gauze, and vet wrap. An 8 dollar investment.. and she could have avoided the 200 dollar vet bills. Nice.

Since i know people who are new to horse ownership may visit the forums, i would love to have a list of items that should be in a vet kit. If there are any added suggestions, please post, and i will add it to the list! (and put your user name by it, since it was your idea ) If you have a question as to why something is on the list, post, and i will explain why i recommend getting it (since some of these things are going to seem really off the wall. I will try to put *'s by the ones that are bizarre, and at the very bottom of the post have a "key" of sorts, that says why i believe they are needed.

Onto the list!

Thermometer
Vet Wrap
Gauze rolls
Non-stick gauze pads
Rubber Gloves
Betadine Scrub (Iodine, for washing)
Betadine Solution (Iodine, for soaking)*
Triple Antibiotic (Neosporin)
Alcohol
Hydrogen Peroxide
SWAT
Bute (Must be purchased from Vet)
Desatin**
Diapers***
Aspirin
Powder Electrolytes
Mortar and Pestle/Pill Crusher
Cotton Swabs
Bandage Scissors
Scissors
Stiff Plastic Grooming Brush (all plastic)
Small Rubber Soaking Bucket
Epsom Salts
Wonder Dust
Terramyacine ****
Pillow Wraps
Normal Wraps
Thin Polo Wraps
Duct Tape (Comes in handier than ya think!)
Bigeloil *****
Bot Knife
Clean Stainless Steel Hoof pick
Ichthamol ******
Fura Septin *******
A jug of purified or distilled water
Spray bottle of purified or distilled water
Mineral Oil ********
Anti-bacterial Soap (recommended by barnrat)
Vaseline (recommended by kristy)


* (Betadine Solution) I highly recommend offloading some of the Betadine Solution into a little squeezie bottle, or a spray bottle, i have needed it in the past to squirt on the frog, and this way you will waste less.

** (Desatin) Found at any human stores, its used to treat diaper rash in babies, but also works well when mixed with Swat.

*** (Diapers) These work awesome if the horse has a problem on the bottom of the foot, like an abscess or a cut. When the horse's foot is in it, it offers extra padding so ensure the horse will be comfortable. Of course, you will need to use vet wrap to make sure its on securely.

**** (Terramyacine) Sold at many tack stores, this is a little tube of gooey medicine that has the same texture as triple antibiotic. Its sold over the counter, and it is really essential to have around if your horse gets a weepy, gunky, or irritated eye.

***** (Bigeloil) Sold at many tack stores, this is the horse's equivalent to Ben Gay, or Icy Hot. It is in liquid form, and is used to apply to sore muscle spots on the horse.

****** (Ichthamol) Sold at many tack stores, GREAT medication/salve that is primarily used on abscesses.

******* (Fura Septin) Sold at many tack stores, it is used to prevent bacteria infections on surface wounds or burns. I prefer triple antibiotic, but this works just as well, and comes in a larger container!

******** (Mineral Oil) Found at many human stores, we have had to use this in the past with horses that weren't defecating, when ingested it helps loosen the stool if there is a blockage. This has also been used when a horse was choking, to help the item the horse was choking on slide down its throat.

-Skippy


----------



## sparky

Great idea for a thread skippy!!!! I have studied the list and printed it off so i can show mum what we need to buy lol.


----------



## barnrat

At our barn we have everything that we need and when we run out (before we can get to the store and buy some more) we are always welcome to Borrow or use someone elses.

I did not see anti-bacterial soup on your list but that comes in handy when cleaning the wounds.


----------



## Skippy!

I usually use hydrogen peroxide, or iodine when cleaning a wound, but i will add it to the list! =)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kristy

Vaseline..

I needed it the other day but didn't have it.
A nail in the hoof and didn't call the vet then? That, to me, is more ignorant that not having a few supplies at that moment.


----------



## Skippy!

Thanks Kristy! Vaseline is wonderful to have around for general lubrication and whatnot. I use that, or Lubricating Jelly (like KY) when i need to take a horse's temperature and whatnot. Its also great on chapped skin.

Sunscreen is also good to have around during the summer months for those of us with horses with pink noses ^^

If its ok, i am going to sticky thing thread for a little bit since i think it is a good reference for people to have when shopping for veterinary items for their horse =) People browsing the forums could get some use of this


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## ISaidWhoaDangIt

We also keep Corona ointment on hand for nasty fly bites or for small scrapes. The horses don't mind it and it doesn't stink either.


----------



## Friesian Mirror

I didn't see Scarlet oil on the list, we always use this if one of our horses has a cut, and it works great even if the wound is serious.


----------



## crackrider

Nappy rash cream(the kind you use on babies) is cheap, easy to get hold of and is really good for girth gall, greasy heal and other rubs and rashes.


----------



## englishcowgrl

wow...i'm really happy you started this..it will help me for sure! anyway as for the dipers for the bottom of a horses foot, bra pads fit perfetly too!


----------



## prettypalfrey

absorbine I guess it works great, I am going to make a kit.


----------



## prettypalfrey

*no stuff*

I was a little stressed to find that the barn I was at didn't have certain items. I know that I should have my own things as well but I assumed the barn would have certain things on hand. Come to find out boarders have borrowed it and never returned it. What is wrong with people. I have printed off the entire list and am going to buy everything on it whether I need it or not. I hate not being prepared


----------



## hanse004

I just wanted to thank the creator of this topic. I have just purchased a new horse and have already used several items in my vet kit! I am so thankful I made one before I got him to the boarding barn! Thanks!


----------



## giget

hi guys 
is it really stupid to ask what swat is??


----------



## joseylovesrain123

giget said:


> hi guys
> is it really stupid to ask what swat is??


It's a pest repelent *spelling?*. I use it in my horse's ears if the bugs are bothering them. and i think you can put it on wounds to keep the bugs off of them too. and by the way, you're not stupid for asking the quetion i think it was good you did.


----------



## giget

ahh it must be the different country thing iv never heard of swat in my life but have seveeral differnt incect repelants


----------



## hanse004

swat is a fly repellant ointment. It is great to have around for wounds, cuts, etc. Apply on top of whatever dressing you applied and it will keep flies and other bugs away from the wound! GREAT STUFF!!!!


----------



## Ryle

I would make a few changes to the list:

no hydrogen peroxide, iodine, spray on wound dressings --all of these products are harmful to the tissues and slow healing. Hydrogen peroxide is far from a good antibacterial cleaning agent too. (information presented at the 2006 AAEP convention)


I would also ensure that the vet's phone number is included in the first aid kit so you don't have to go digging for it in an emergency and a copy of a good equine first aid manual.

Here is are a couple of good links on first aid and when to call the vet, but be warned there are some graphic photos:

http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/GeneralWoundManagement/

http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/EquineFractures/


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~

What about needles, Syringes, and cut heal?


----------



## fizziologie

Here is an article from an archived issue of The Horse. It is from 2000, however, it is still very relevent... see where I have highlighted what has been known for many years now in the article from 2000. It also includes several new items to add to your list as well as some of the standbys that are already included. Superb idea whosever it was!
Bravo!

*Your Barn's First Aid Kit* by Karen Briggs 7/1/00
If you're a new horse owner, there's a simple truth that you're likely in the process of discovering: a horse is an accident looking for a place to happen. Cats might have nine lives, and dogs a nose for getting into trouble, but horses are in a class all their own when it comes to needing nursing. It seems they're always coming in from the field with a knee the size of a cantaloupe after a well-placed kick from a pasture mate; or tearing their hides open on a protruding nail you swear wasn't there yesterday; or getting their corneas scratched in an altercation with a thorn bush. If you haven't memorized your veterinarian's phone number by now, trust me, you will. 

If you want to look on the positive side of the equine propensity for injury, just think how it's sharpening your emergency first aid skills. A couple of years of horse ownership makes most of us very experienced at wrapping legs, hosing wounds, and giving injections (even if the very sight of a needle and syringe used to make you faint dead away!). Along the way, we tend to acquire cabinets full of antibiotic lotions and potions, rolls of bandages in every conceivable length, size, and stretchiness, and various other bottles and daubers and jars of "stuff" for treating minor crises. Yet with all the clutter, when we do need something specific for an emergency, we often can't find it! 

Some Handy Extras 

Here are a few items that might not fit in your first aid kit's container, but which are helpful to have around: 

A twitch -- to divert your horse's attention while you doctor his injuries. 

A clean fly mask, to protect an injured eye. 

An Easyboot or poultice boot, to keep a hoof or coronet injury clean. 

A couple of clean buckets designated only for first aid use. 

Hoof testers, which can help you diagnose a foot-related lameness. 

Material for a splint -- PVC pipe, one to two feet long, split lengthwise, can be used on top of a leg wrap to support a leg that has suffered a fracture or severe tendon strain until your veterinarian arrives. (Ask your veterinarian for advice on how to safely apply a splint before the emergency occurs.) 

A spider bandage, useful for wrapping awkward areas like knees or hocks -- it consists of a large rectangle of cotton material, torn along two edges to form 20 or more little "tails." The tails are knotted or braided together to provide a bandage with some flexibility over the joint. (Spider bandages also take some skill to apply; practice on a healthy horse first.) 

A snake bite kit, if you live in an area where snakes are a problem. 

A wound cream with fly repellent properties, such as Swat. 

A tube of diaper rash cream, such as Desitin, to protect heels from the moisture that can cause dew poisoning (a.k.a. scratches). 

A tail wrap. 

"Second skin" collagen bandages -- these are expensive, but get rave reviews from horse owners who've used them to protect minor wounds. 

Bute, or phenylbutazone, a mild non-steroidal pain medication that comes in pill, powder, or paste form. 

A pocket first aid guide, such as Dr. Kellon's Guide To First Aid for Horses, by Eleanor Kellon, DVM. 

If you're comfortable with the technique of giving intra-muscular injections, it's useful to keep a couple of injectable medications on hand as well. These drugs should be administered only in consultation with your veterinarian; never try to self-diagnose. (Check with your veterinarian about their storage requirements, too -- some medications need to be refrigerated.) 

That said, two injectables that are extremely useful to have around are Banamine (flunixin megalumine), which can be used to ease the discomfort of colic, and Acepromazine, a tranquilizer that can make an injured horse easier to work with. (Acepromazine suspension, incidentally, can be administered orally; ask your vet for dosage instructions.) You might want to keep on hand a bottle of long-acting injectable penicillin, which is useful for combating minor infections. Again, don't self-diagnose your horse; seek your veterinarian's advice before giving any medications. 

If you have injectables on your farm, you'll also need sterile needles and syringes, which you can get from your veterinarian, feed store, or pharmacy. Make sure you know appropriate dosages for these medications, what gauge needle you should use, and under no circumstances re-use syringes or needles. 

One for the Barn, Two for the Road 

Having all of these handy first aid materials available at the barn is fine and dandy, but they'll do you no good if you find yourself with an injured horse at a horse show or out on the trail. So consider assembling a second first aid kit that will stay in your truck or horse trailer, and a mini-kit to take with you when you're going on a long ride. The latter can contain just the basics, for both horses and humans -- Band-Aids, gauze, a Vetrap bandage, sunblock, a hoofpick, acetaminophen, a small pair of scissors -- and either a cell phone, or at least some quarters for the nearest phone booth should you need to summon help. 

You can assemble such a kit in a fanny pack or a small bag that can hang from your saddle dees (if you ride English) or the horn (if you ride Western). 

Any first aid kit should include a sturdy card with emergency phone numbers -- your veterinarian, your farrier, the closest veterinary and human hospital, a horse rescue or ambulance service (if there is one in your area), the fire department, and the police. It's important to have an inventory, as well, that you can tape to the inside lid of your kit. Type a list of every ingredient in the kit, so you'll be able to see at a glance if it contains what you need. When you use up an item, cross it off the list -- then be sure to replace it! Otherwise, over time, you'll end up with a mostly empty container that will do you no good at all in a crisis. (Remember, too, that many drugs have expiration dates. Write those dates on your inventory checklist to make sure you're not keeping vials of useless medications.) 

A final caution: even the best-equipped first aid kit is intended only to help you deal with minor injuries and health problems. You should not expect it to cover major medical crises. Any situation you can't quickly and confidently treat, consult your veterinarian immediately. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stocking Your First Aid Kit

A barnâ€™s first aid kit, with all the essentials in one place, is a great idea for any horse owner. Stored in a conspicuous spot, itâ€™s at your fingertips the moment you discover the latest equine injury. You can buy a prepackaged first aid kit designed for horses (see the web site addresses at the end of the article for some companies that offer these kits), or you can assemble one yourself for relatively little money and a lot of peace of mind. Store your kit in an airtight, waterproof container to keep the materials sterile and ready to useâ€”a large fishing tackle box or sewing box, with lots of little compartments, are options, or you could use a tight-sealing plastic kitchen container (the transparent kind will let you see at a glance whether it contains what you need). Get some bright red tape and mark the lid with a cross that will let even a stranger in your barn know its contents, then stock it with:

A rectal veterinary thermometerâ€”the plastic digital kind is safer around the barn than a glass one, and gives faster readings. 
A pair of safety scissors (with rounded ends so you donâ€™t accidentally cut into your horse if youâ€™re snipping off a bandage). 
Another pair of small, sharp scissors, for suture removal. 
A stethoscope (inexpensive ones can be purchased through medical supply stores or pharmacies for less than $30). 
Self-sticking bandages such as Vetrap. 
Gauze squares at least three inches by three inches (where horses are concerned, larger is better!). 
Vaseline or another type of lubricating jelly (for the thermometer and for protecting the tender skin of your horseâ€™s heels from chapping if you have to cold-hose a leg injury for several days). 
Medical adhesive tape. 
Gauze bandage such as Kling. 
Some type of cold pack, for days when cold hosing a new injury just isnâ€™t possibleâ€”chemical packs that create "instant cold" are available, although in a pinch you can use a bag of frozen peas from your freezer. 
Stable bandages and quilts. 
An antiseptic wound cream (yellow furacin ointment is a popular choice) and a spray-on wound treatment such as furazolidone or Topagen. 
*Hydrogen peroxideâ€”its bubbling action is useful for cleaning dirt out of fresh wounds and for dealing with thrush (a fungal infection of the hooves), but donâ€™t use it routinely on a healing wound as it will inhibit the healing process. *
An antiseptic scrub such as Betadine (povidone-iodine, or "tamed" iodine) or Nolvasan (chlorhexidine). 
Latex gloves. 
A flashlight to help you see wounds in a gloomy stall at midnight. 
A bottle of saline solutionâ€”useful for cleaning out wounds in delicate places like around the eyes. A bottle of contact lens saline solution with a squirt nozzle is perfect. 
A roll of sterile cotton. 
Pre-moistened alcohol swabs (you can find these at your pharmacy, individually wrapped)â€”good for cleaning small wounds or creating a cleaner site for injections. 
A bottle of rubbing alcohol, for sterilizing instruments. 
Forceps or tweezers, for removing splinters, ticks, or other nasties. 
Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate)â€”mix with warm water to soak an abscessed foot. 
Iodine shampooâ€”good for various skin conditions, as directed by your vet. 
A quick-to-apply poultice such as Animalintex (which can be used hot or cold). 
Thick sanitary napkins (the obstetrical pads you can get at a hospital or pharmacy are good) or disposable diapers, for applying direct pressure to a bleeding wound. 
A hoof pickâ€”you can never have too many. 
A farrierâ€™s rasp and nippers, for removing a shoe if you need to (ask your farrier if he has cast-off ones he can donate to your cause). 
A hoof knife. 
Duct tapeâ€”useful in any emergency, and especially good for hoof wraps, as itâ€™s water-resistant, moldable, and fairly durable.
Along with all of these items for treating your horse, itâ€™s also an excellent idea to keep a first aid kit designed for humans in your barn. These are readily available in pharmacies, or you can assemble your own. Some of the items in your equine first aid kit, such as tweezers, medical tape, and gauze, can do double duty, but you should have some antibiotic cream, sunblock, Band-Aids, and aspirin or acetaminophen for minor aches and painsâ€”plus any allergy medication that your barn residents might require.


----------



## Miss Dent

WOW!!
Thsi is a good thread!!
I have a HUGE first aid kit, i cant even begin to list what is in it, but almost all of the things in the previous list. 
My horse first aid kit is bigger than my human one at home!! And growing all the time!! 
I went to the local riding club on the weekend and a horse hurt itself and i was the ONLY person there with a kit! Lucky horse!!


----------



## Xanadu

Great thread. My first vet kit was sooooo small. I bought a little plastic case to keep the items in. It had a thermometer, alcohol, antibiotic ointment, vet wrap and that's about it. Now I have stuff stacked everywhere in the tack room, plus I bought an extra bucket and filled it when I was getting ready for our foal to be born. I need to get better organized with all the stuff because it's here and there and everywhere!! So probably a good sized container (that closes to keep dust out) to keep it all in would be a good idea!


----------



## [email protected]

I think it's a brand of fly repellant.... :?


----------



## [email protected]

Xanadu said:


> Great thread. My first vet kit was sooooo small. I bought a little plastic case to keep the items in. It had a thermometer, alcohol, antibiotic ointment, vet wrap and that's about it. Now I have stuff stacked everywhere in the tack room, plus I bought an extra bucket and filled it when I was getting ready for our foal to be born. I need to get better organized with all the stuff because it's here and there and everywhere!! So probably a good sized container (that closes to keep dust out) to keep it all in would be a good idea!


We're gonna need a storage cabinet!!! :shock:


----------



## keithturner

I may need to look into building a tack room and a 1st aid room 8) We gotta take care of our friends


----------



## whinruss

I don't know about ya'll, but my vet's office number and cell phone number are both are speed dial on my cell phone. But I do have some accident-prone horses!


----------



## kim_angel

This is a great list, thank you!


----------



## Vidaloco

whinruss said:


> I don't know about ya'll, but my vet's office number and cell phone number are both are speed dial on my cell phone. But I do have some accident-prone horses!


Me too! When I had a hypp horse I programed it in and have used it many times. I also have his home #


----------



## Jumpit007

WOW. Thats alot of stuff I don't have, that would probobly be useful...All I have is Betadine and Furazone.....just to keep minor wounds clean. I need to go shop for a vet kit!!


----------



## erinalene

I have a horse that is prone to chronic abcesses. A David Medicine Boot (a rubber hoof boot) has been a total life saver by keeping my gelding's doctored and wrapped hoof from getting soaked in mud. It's also just another great line of defense against dirt getting into a wounded hoof.


----------



## horseboundmom28

Brain storming is very effective. Nice list to reproduce for 4-H kids. Thanks 

I use Hydrogen peroxide to clean a wound, but like to use my own homemade sauve (crisco as stabilizer, olive oil, vit E and *Tea Tree oil ( one of the most essentials to have on the property--anitbiotic[/b], antifungal, antiseptic) to keep it clean and the flesh soft. Natural products are great.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good idea on the vet kit!


----------



## LinRodeo

Great post and list of items to put in a vet kit. Walmart has many of the items needed. I was able to buy a rubber-maid trunk that is lockable for about $10.00 to store all the items in.

This gives me great peace of mind that I am better prepared.

Thanks again!


----------



## Abby

Could someone give me the list with a list of the uses of ALL those medications? Some of them I have NO idea the use.


----------



## Tasha'shuman

*Vet Kit*

Great thread. I have everything on this list in my kit and I'm anal about it being organized and inventoried often. I keep mine in a smaller/medium sized rubbermaid tote that sits on top of my tack trunk so all I have to do is grab and go. 

My only additions to this is poltice and a paint scraper. Sometimes poltice is difficult to gather and smear where you need it so I use a paint scraper, I scoop the poltice and smear it with the scraper on to the soul of the hoof. Then it's ready to wrap!


----------



## PoptartShop

Very, very useful!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i have had butalone (bute) handy for a while as my pony (named amber whom some off you might know about from my previous posts) foundered badly 2 years ago. we kept the container which, in fact, came in very handy THIS year as she has shown signs of foundering again....we give her 1/2 a teaspoon daily mixed in with a small bowl of hard feed

this list is quite a good idea.....i have found that i don't have much of a vet kit handy....

4 polo wraps, a spray bottle of iodine, towels, cotton balls, gel burn dressing (no idea why its there but it is), butalone, a spare hoof pick and some assorted things from when another horse i used to own, a thoroughbred named sara, ripped half her hoof off.

but thats it...i might start collecting some of the things on this list...they'll come in handy!

i also have the vet on speed dial and the farrier too..i never know when i might need them!

***another for the list***

snap cool ice packs....availiable from tack shops (like horseland...australian only)

^ ^ ^ instacool is one of the brands

they are great because they dont require freezing....all you have to do is snap them and you get instant cold....only thing tho...its only for one use so they need to be replaced when they are used

not sure if this is on the list....prob is but here it is anyways....

towels


----------



## Ryle

Hydrogen peroxide should not be on the list. It is harmful to tissues and really doesn't do much in the way of killing bacfteria in a wound. 

"Hydrogen peroxide is not recommended for cleaning wounds. For some reason (probably it's foaming action), hydrogen peroxide has an undeserved reputation as being a good agent for cleaning wounds. Hydrogen peroxide is very toxic to tissues and is not very effective against most bacteria. There are many other, far superior, products on the market."--American College of Veterinary Surgeon's General Wound Care for Horse Onwers website
http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/GeneralWoundManagement/


----------



## appylover31803

Ryle said:


> Hydrogen peroxide should not be on the list. It is harmful to tissues and really doesn't do much in the way of killing bacfteria in a wound.
> 
> "Hydrogen peroxide is not recommended for cleaning wounds. For some reason (probably it's foaming action), hydrogen peroxide has an undeserved reputation as being a good agent for cleaning wounds. Hydrogen peroxide is very toxic to tissues and is not very effective against most bacteria. There are many other, far superior, products on the market."--American College of Veterinary Surgeon's General Wound Care for Horse Onwers website
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/GeneralWoundManagement/


Would that also be true for humans?


----------



## tim

appylover31803 said:


> Would that also be true for humans?


Good question... I use it all the time to clean my wounds.


----------



## appylover31803

tim said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would that also be true for humans?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question... I use it all the time to clean my wounds.
Click to expand...

yeahh me too! That's what i always go for when i get a cut


----------



## Ryle

Yep, it's also true for humans. :wink:


----------



## Abby

I've always been told hydrogen peroxide cleans everything, you are supposed to soak earrings in it it when you get a new piercing.


----------



## Ryle

Nope, it doesn't do much to get rid of bacteria. It's generally alcohol that you are supposed to soak earrings in after piercing because alcohol will disenfect them--but it takes at least 30 minutes.


----------



## appylover31803

Ryle said:


> Yep, it's also true for humans. :wink:


looks like i'll have to find some other product to clean my cuts out.
Thanks for the info Ryle


----------



## katieandduke

*hydrogen and iodine can be used on wounds*



Ryle said:


> I would make a few changes to the list:
> 
> no hydrogen peroxide, iodine, spray on wound dressings --all of these products are harmful to the tissues and slow healing. Hydrogen peroxide is far from a good antibacterial cleaning agent too. (information presented at the 2006 AAEP convention)
> 
> 
> I would also ensure that the vet's phone number is included in the first aid kit so you don't have to go digging for it in an emergency and a copy of a good equine first aid manual.
> 
> Here is are a couple of good links on first aid and when to call the vet, but be warned there are some graphic photos:
> 
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/GeneralWoundManagement/
> 
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/EquineFractures/


hydrogen peroixide and iodine are great to use on wounds.


----------



## notorious_

BAG BALM! 

there isn't a bag balm on the list.

i think bag balm is the most essential ingredient for a vet kit.

bag balm serves as:
a moisturizer for anything very dry
a lubricant 
an anti bacterial wound cleaner
great for rashes stings, bites
soothes things well. [injurys etc]
a sunburn or any other kind of burn
and SO MANY OTHER THINGS!

bag balm is a LIFE SAVER!


----------



## ChrissyBz

one I didn't see is honey. (for wound dressing, not eating)

and Epsom salts for soaking.

Perhaps I missed them.


----------



## ChrissyBz

I'm also not a fan of petroleum products.

I use Cocoa butter and coconut oil instead of vaseline.

Coconut oil is also antibacterial/antifungal.


----------



## shona&Fizzi

Arnica gel isnt on there and neither is purple spray 
Arnica gel for sprayns n bruising
Purple spray for any wound ( size, shape , form)
xx


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

This is an excellent topic. I did this topic on another forum I was on several months ago because I was putting together a human/equine one for my barn. I had the basis but I wanted others opinions & input! Thankfully I haven't had to use it yet, but I am a step ahead *for once in my life* (ha ha) and have most of these products. 

I see a lot of people against peroxide. I don't use it either but mainly b/c I don't like it & think that there are far better products out there. 

**Ryle** thanks for those websites. I printed them out & saved the site to my favorite to read at my leisure. You were always a big help on the other forum. Great to see you putting your 2 cents on this one too! :wink: 

I'm a big towel fan ~ I use towels often for various aspects of my equine life! Then all you have to do is take them home & wash them. Less waste too!


----------



## dimmers_double

swat is a great ointment used to keep flies off of wounds. it doesnt sting and it stays in place. it works very well. i use it over my wound treatments.


----------



## Barker

Great thread. I would also like to add bleach. It will instantly kill thrush. It isn't as hard on the hooves as you would think. Just keep it on the sole. Father was a certified ferrier.

Randi


----------



## Kiara

Many of you say no Hydrogen Peroxide etc. I was just wondering what you suggest to use instead. Thanks.


----------



## snickersandme

sorry if this is a silly question but where can i get bute?


----------



## snickersandme

sorry if this is a silly question but where can i get bute?


----------



## snickersandme

sorry but where can i get bute?


----------



## prbygenny

From your Vet. It cost like $30.


----------



## prbygenny

From your Vet. It cost like $30.


----------



## prbygenny

From your Vet. It cost like $30.


----------



## bedouin

fanatastic thread. Thank you all!
I hope I understand what everything is, but I am going to prepare a vetkit myself.


----------



## steph81285

Hey thanks now I have a complete list lol.


----------



## kershkova

Bag bam


----------



## babyruth1984

I keep antifungal cream in my tub at all times. When I first bought Kyanne she had really bad rain rot. But when I get my christmas bonus (still haven't gotten it) I'm using it to put together a really good kit. Thankyou to everyone who has chipped in on items and to the creator of this topic. BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## zanytactics

A few other things that might sound off the wall.....

Diaper doublers- come in very handy for those large wounds that you need more then just a guaze square.

Baking soda/water- mixed together you have a paste that will get rid of proud flesh.

MTG- comes in handy for so many things.

Great list!!


----------



## ShowJumpLife

Havent read all of the posts cause theres allot but my vet kit is veryy differnt to the original one posted.
blunt nosed scissors
thermomerter with a meter of string and a peg attatched
Gamgee
vet wrap
elastine vet wrap
wound pads
reuseable gamee
epsom salts
animalintex poultice
stay sound poultice
instand ice pack
instant heat pack
warm blanket
towels
gloves
Syringe
iodene
iodene wash
and then the kinda little bit diff stuff lol
bottle of beer
saline souliton in big 2l bottles
Salt
manuka honey
dehydrated lime
equiskin cream
and theres some stuff ive forgotten but oh well.

If you want to know why I use any of the stuff i had mentioned just ask


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I don't think I saw it on anyone's list, but don't forget a good flashlight or other portable light source. You and/or your vet will really appreciate it if/when you have one of those middle-of-the-night emergencies as even most barns are not lit enough to easily do medical examinations/procedures at night. We keep around both a rechargeable battery powered light and a portable halogen work light w/extension cord.


----------



## Skippy!

Wow, this thread really took off in the two years or so its been since I posted it, LOL!

Im SO glad this list has been so useful to you guys! Unfortunately, since i took such a long absence, i was put on the Dormant-Moderator list (i lost the internet and had a VERY hard time getting it back out here in the boonies!) so I cannot edit the thread, since i posted it when i was an Active Administrator.

Last year i found out all that stuff about Peroxide as well, when someone recommended i use it to flush my ear. My doctor then told me it would actually really harm my ear and turn the inner ear "spongey" since then i took it out of my vet kit, LOL!

You guys made some AWESOME additions to my list, and I will try to create an updated one with everyone's selections! I need to get with the Administrator more sooner than later, lol!

Again, I am very glad this has helped you guys, and that everyone has had such good input on it!


----------



## TQFgirl

We use Corona to put on their noses during the summer so they won't get sunburnt it seems to work better then anything!!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO

you NEVER EVER pull a nail out of a horses hoof EVER.......


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway

some things ive thought of that i cant live without 
as well as alot of other stuff people have thought of

Honey
Sea Minerals*
Copper Sulfate*
purple spray
Pintarsol*

Sea Minerals is a great oil based thick cream stuff i use on everything after ive disinfected the area great for promoting healing and with minimal scarring but sometimes hard to apply cause its oil based i try dry the area as much as possible

Copper Sulfate great for making a paste like as above mentioned baking soda with for burning proud flesh but be careful it acts fast wen my horse put a 3.5 inch hole in his chest from going through a fence(the vet could fit her whole blunt nose scissors in there) he got proud flesh on his chest i no weird hey but we used a mixture of sea minerals and Copper sulfate to make a paste that would actualy stick it was so hard trying to keep it clean as its not like u can bandage it was an experience thats for sure

and Pintarsol an insect bite irritation rash and repelant stuff you can buy it from chemists over here has pine tar in it lol hence the name i find it works well on the rashs my horses get from the mossies over here and it keeps them away bonus

great post to helpful for us people who like me have accident prone horses for finding out morestuff we could do with like others i have a whole shelf full of stuff and a bucket full of essentials for emergencys and days out grab n go really handy


----------



## LeftyLoverX0X0

Thanks so much for posting! I'm glad you did, because I'm buying my first horse and there were definitely a lot of things on there I had never thought of. Like baby diapers, which actually seem really useful, and I've got plenty of those, thanks to my little sisters. 
I made a little list of my own, and one thing it had that yours did not was Vaseline. Thanks again!
LeftyLoverX0X0


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Good for sunburn, too. I use Desitin, though


crackrider said:


> Nappy rash cream(the kind you use on babies) is cheap, easy to get hold of and is really good for girth gall, greasy heal and other rubs and rashes.


----------



## 7Ponies

Here's an easy trick that can possibly save your horse's life as well. 

We have lots of snakes in our part of the country. Horses tend to get bitten on the face (as they are grazing, or just curious)

Horses can only breath through their noses, so if your horse gets snakebit, and his face swells (and trust me it can swell quickly) and his nostrils swell, he may not be able to breath and could die.

We keep two sections (about 5 inches long) of old hose (cut an old water hose) in the first aid kit. If your horse's face/nostrils are swelling... insert the hose into his nose and tape it there, the swelling will also eventually hold it there. The hose will keep his airway OPEN so he can breath.

This saved the life of one of our boarder's horses that was bit by a rattler.

It's a freebie. Doesn't cost you anything to cut up an old water hose.


----------



## horseinforest

Thanks for the list, Skippy;great job! How about hemeroid cream and diaper rash cream(make a combo) to prevent itching or another combo would be derfen with vaseline? These 2 combos work really well against bugs.


----------



## mindyme

We also have sterile lactated ringers, stethascope, gloves. trach (tubes for airway emergencies) and Bute for pain and swelling. In our barn we have two emergency kits. One for minor cuts and one for life threatening emergencies. We also have needles and syringes. We have two or 3 Hypp horses in our barn so we also have diuretics for them. I think that is it.


----------



## CheshireKitty

Thank you for posting this : ) I'm actually going to be buying my first horse, the one I ride now, and this answers my vet kit question.


----------



## Liberty Valance

There are so many posts I didn't get to read them all, so I don't know if anyone thought of this, but I a few years ago my dog nicked her elbow open and no matter what I did or what I put on it I could not get that thing to stop bleeding! So I called a friend of mine who's an emergency vet and she gave me the miracle cure:

Baking flour

Baking flour is a fantastic blood stopper that works better than any styptic powder or spray. A lot of blood-stopping powders and sprays are granular, and so the grains don't stick together. But the flour acts like a plaster cast. It sounds gross, but you can just grab a handful and just throw it on the wound, mix it with the blood, and it'll stay there for a while. If the animal licks it, it's non toxic. It's also non-toxic if it gets inside the wound and it doesn't burn. You can even use it to pack a wound.

The only problem is that you 1.) should never bandage it because it IS a food item and can rot if you cover it up and it gets all mushy. 2.) It's not recommended for extremely deep or extremely large lacerations (like the kind that need serious medical attention) or artery punctures. But it makes a great temporary bandage for those places that you can't wrap and makes a great covering for until the vet can get to you.


----------



## Liberty Valance

Lemme see what else I've got - 

*Corn oil and a turkey baster.* I've shot a half a baster full of corn oil down my horse's throat during the early stages of colic. In both instances when I've done this it's turned out to be just food impaction or gas colic, but he was better within the hour after that.

*Overnight sized maxi pads.* Best bandage I've ever used! }:}~ Duct tape and coffee filters work well, too!

*Hemorrhoid cream.* It's great for relieving itchy dry skin around a wound that's healing. It relieves puffiness and swelling of surface wound tissue and shrinks it so it's not so painful. It also helps reduce the possibility of proud flesh.


----------



## nldiaz66

just a tip, as far as the baby daipers, you can always get free samples if you go to their website and ask. For some reason I alway get free sample, so they go in with my vet kit.


----------



## RescueMe

Hi all. Great list  I almost hesitate to post this but, here goes .... Maxi pads for the first aid kit. Ive been in a situation in the past where a horse was badly injured and bleeding and it was THE ONLY thing on hand at the time. Combined with a wrap, it worked like a charm - I know, it sounds ridiculous but it sure works and is fairly affordable. *running off to hide now* lol


----------



## trvlingheart

The only things I have to add is 

Peroxide - if you don't use it on wounds, or have decided not to. Keep it because it will kill most blood born illnesses, so you can use it to clean up blood horse/human off of surfaces during clean up. Also you can use it to take blood out of clothes/towels/blankets and such; dip the item in peroxide then use a toothbrush dipped in baking soda to scrub out the stains. 

Flour - what a great idea!! but I'd stay away from a self rising flour since it contains yeast, but a regualar flour wouldn't contain the yeast and would be a good idea to use like Liberty Valace explained. 

Great list everyone, there are things I'd like to add but I've got to run out and get the names of what I use. I'm horrible and product names. lol


----------



## aynelson

What is scarlet oil? 

I think vital signs are important to know or have handy in your kit: Horse Vital Signs: Temperature, Pulse and Respiration This site tells you the values and how to take them. When you are in an emergency, this is vital (pardon pun) information for your vet. Also, keep a watch with a second hand with you or in your kit. You can also purchase a stethoscope and have your vet show you a think or 2 about listening for bowel sounds. These are great skills to develop if you have horses. Learn how to take vitals, especially the pulse (in several different locations). Oh, and know where to stick the thermometer! In addition, people often do not learn how to properly bandage a horse until they have to. I think if you can learn to wrap polos, then you can get the hang of bandaging. There is nothing like a terrible bandage job that hinders a wound from healing.


----------



## dw9501

M vet recommended adding Granulex to my first aid kit.
My foal ripped a piece of skin off his leg and the vet has me using triple antibiotic cream for a week then wants me to use the granulex to prevent the proud flesh from forming.


----------



## Chess46

dw9501, Where did your vet say that you could get Granulex from? My horse is sadly on barbed wire and that stuff sounds like it might be useful.

Thanks


----------



## dw9501

We got it from the feed/supply store...for me I got from Tractor Supply but I think most of the ranch/farm supply places might carry it.

I got "Granulex-V", it is an aerosol spray. It is not cheap but I have heard it is a good product.


----------



## angelsgrace

rawleighs antisepic salve brill work like vasaline but is not bad for the horse


----------



## creativity

For people in the UK: SEUDOCREM (may have spelt it wrong). 
Normally used to treat baby nappy rash, but it can also be used on cuts and grazes, as protection while the skin heals. I use it on two of the horses I take care of when they get sweet itch. It keeps the flies and midges off their sensitive skin while it heals (because they rub themselves on anything they can find, and it scratches their hair and mane out). It'll last a few days through wind and rain, unlike most sweet itch lotions. I think the creme also provides a cooling temporary relief. (That doesn't mean they like it when you put it on though.)


----------



## chevysmum

Thanks so much for the informative post. I spent the last two nights getting together a first aid kit for my horse. While some/or all of these items are at the barn (I'm sure) it is a secure feeling knowing that I have these items when I need them for my horse. No hunting for items, they are right where I can get my hands on them. Perfect post!!


----------



## alexwein

This might have already been mentioned, but Bag Balm works great for scrapes. It lubricates the skin and helps hair grow back more quickly. I've used it for years.


----------



## Diane Garvin

A safe, all-purpose product, ISP Ointment is one product that every first
aid kit (equine or human) should have. ISP Ointment contains iodine, sulfur,
and cocoa butter in a petrolatum base. To see actual before & after photos,
please visit www.garvinisp.com . ISP works great on all skin & hoof problems
and is safe for people, too.


----------



## Lenuccia

I've read all the posts but I didn't see any sterile saline solution. It could come in very handy to clean eyes (even though the vet should always see a horse with an eye problem).
Great thread!


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry

APPLE CIDER VINEGAR!~
I bathed my horse in it for a nice coat, but they say (among other uses) you can use it as:

*Fly Spray: A great tried, tested and true recipe for ACV fly spray is mixing equal parts water, ACV and Avon Skin-So-Soft. Black tea has also been mixed in with success. This fly spray is safe and gentle for your horses, children and yourself. You'll find that your horse's coat is softer than ever! 

*Topically: ACV helps to reduce swelling. Take care not to put in an open wound. It also has antifungal properties and can be used to treat ringworm. 

*Thrush Buster: Spray ACV on your horse's soles and frog to prevent or treat thrush. P.S. As far as I know, air will kill the bacteria so don't use bleach for thrush! It does more damage!

This stuff really is awesome...


----------



## back in the crosby again

There are a few things I would add to the list, standing wraps and quilts. They work great for a horse that is on stall rest and is prone to getting stocked up. I also use them for older horses when shipping long distances. Lots of good bright flashlights and battery powered lanterns. We would all like to do all doctoring in a nice well light clean barn but that is not always possible. Also, make sure you have different forms of the bute and banamine. I keep both the paste and powder form of bute. The injectable and paste form of banamine. I have a horse who does not take pastes well and one who does not eat the powder unless I drench it in molasseses. Oh, and that is another thing you should have molasses, works great for encouraging a horse to eat meds. I also, keep a couple different antibiotics on hand, Penicillin, gentamicin, and SMZ's. Also, keep a locked fridge in the tack room. A small dorm style one works fine, penicillin must be refrigerated and it is nice to be able to put the drugs right into a barn fridge if something that your vet prescribes need refrigeration. Lockable because somethings are narcotics and people will steal them. I also keep the banamine and bute in a locked container. Also, if you are at a boarding barn, you don't just want anyone to start injecting horse even if they think they are doing the right thing. 

And yes my vets number is on speed dial, likewise is my friend who works as a tech for him. I encourage you to find a good vet who you are comfortable talking to and will answer all your questions. I have a number of other vets on my phone too in case my vet is out of town. I have them listed in order of who I like the most. Unfortunately, the night my mare got hurt I had to call vet number 3, as my vet was up at a horse show hours away, but I sure was glad that I had his number. Vet number three is cheaper then my vet but not worth the money that you save. 

About the whole hydrogen peroxide thing. I do not use it on wounds anymore, but I do keep a big bottle around to help clean areas around the wound. For example my mare has a wound 'above her hind leg' (to put it delicately) and now she is draining from the wound on to her whole leg. I use the peroxide and the foaming action to clean the drainage gunk off her leg. I already have to spend too much time back there for her taste and I don't want to spend tons of time scrubbing, so the peroxide helps me clean her quickly. 

Also know your horse's normals, in other words what is their temp range normally and how quickly does their skin go back when they are hydrated. This way you know what is different for your horse.


----------



## Calypso70

I just bought myself a 6month old filly a couple weeks ago and I've tried to get everything in order for her. It's, unfortunately, has been almost 6 yrs since I've had my own horse in my life. So I have kind of forgotten all of the supplies I need. I have more then enough horse tack, but the kit is one thing I (unfortunately) don't have. Calypso is young and adventurous, and I know there will be a day that I will need some of the things on that list. I have went through all your comments and put a list for my kit together. I do have a couple suggestions for the list though. I have needed to sew my own cuts shut a couple of times. So a wound kit comes in handy (thread, small sewing scissors, curved needle, sanatizer [alchohol]). And if you have a delicate horse that gets sun burns or heat rash, Zinc Oxide is GREAT. I grew up with a pure white App/Saddlebred gelding, and he would always burn on his nose and around his eyes. It's thick and keeps the flies away. Using a little bit on the fair areas (don't rub in completely, apply so whole area is white) and a fly mask is great for reducing a sunburn.


----------



## HorseLove4ever

i always have some rubber gloves on hand, i also have a small flashlight because our barn doesnt have very good lighting and its nice to see the wound clearly. i have bell boots for hoof injuries, vegetable oil for colic, and other odd things


----------



## GoldRush

My sis' horses started getting thrush in the winter. I'm really 'anal' about feet, so was out there picking andx cleaning daily...but when it gets mucky...well thrush runs rampant! We started using betadine solution, which was OK, but then started using a bleach & water solution that worked wonders! Thrush was gone within a week, and a once in a while spray during winter kept it gone!
The only problem with using bleach is that it eats up spray bottles quickly (the sprayer doesn't work) so mix it up, pour it in a spray bottle to use, RINSE spray bottle afterward, or just stock up on the bottles at the 99 cent store...


----------



## sillybunny11486

A sedative.

We had a llama break his neck. He was in pain till we could get someone out to put him down. I really really wished I had some ace or something for him.


----------



## nirvana

Just a few other things...
1. *emergency 911 paste* (can give it to your horse after you call the vet and they are showing signs of collic)
2.*Stethescope* (only costs $10-15)
3.*small flashlight*(for checking pupil size and eye inguries)

maxi pads are great too!


----------



## Brianna6432

appylover31803 said:


> looks like i'll have to find some other product to clean my cuts out.
> Thanks for the info Ryle


No offense but that's _her _opinion. I'm all for hydrogen peroxide. I've researched it, and I know many people who're nurses and are also all for it.


----------



## maryks

hi im new here and i ran across this one and thought i would ask what basic medicinal things you need to take with you when you go out riding? thanks alot.


----------



## nirvana

maryks said:


> hi im new here and i ran across this one and thought i would ask what basic medicinal things you need to take with you when you go out riding? thanks alot.


I keep a hoof pick tied to my saddle by baler twine.


----------



## Range Rider

*Additional Vet Kit Items*

Skippy,
All good items in your Vet kits. Alot of people are not prepared to treat common horses problems,...that's why I have such a large bag. I use a big mouth tool bag with all items in zip lock bags to keep dirt off. Additionally, I keep a Pelican LED light headlamp as I am always working on horses in the dark; a Stainless steel bolus gun to shoot sterile water under pressure to clean or rinse a wound; I keep a few of the absorbent ends of women's tampons as they fit easily into horizontal lacerations that occur from the heavy cactus I ride through; and, alcohol in a sterlized eye wash bottle rather than using alcohol prep pads so I can really clean an injection site prior to giving one. 

I also keep a tube of opthalmalic ointment (anti-biotic ointment for the eye). I keep banamine, syringes and needles on hand as well. Zinc Oxide ointment is handy as well - I smear some on the light skinned muzzles of light colored horses when they out in the Sun. I keep a small bottle of half Campho Phenique, half Mineral Oil to treat ear mites and ticks. My Horse Vet Kit also has an Easy Boot and a zip lock bag of Epson Salts in case I have to draw something out of a foot. Pro-Biotic Paste is something else I seem to use from time to time. Safe Journey.


----------



## Nature2horses

I board my horses at a horse boarding stable, do you think I should make one? Or, do you think that the (dressage)stable I am at will have one. It is an international level stable with some horses over $250 000 so i'm pretty sure they will have lots of medical stuff. The only downside is they might charge me through the nose if I need to use it...what do you think?


----------



## cmvet

Just a note for the hydrogen peroxide users out there.........DON"T USE IT ON WOUNDS!!!!!! It acts by lysing (destroying) cells, both good and bad. You will inhibit and slow the healing process and create more inflammation using hydrogen peroxide directly on wounds. The only thing in my opinion I would use it for is to remove blood off the coat as it is great for that, but not on a wound. If you need to clean a wound, a very dilute betadine solution (weak tea color), or a very dilute (very light blue) chlorhexadine solution. Recent studies have shown that the levels of medication required to kill bacteria and cells involved in the healing process are very similar.

Also, a few things people may not think about in their first aid kits that can really help......garbage bags, towels, and a foam knee pad/board. You can use the towels as a compression wrap if needed, or in conjunction with garbage bags to place on the ground and keep mud, dirt, and debris from creating any issues. Garbage bags are a must for clean-up post emergency, and a foam knee pad will save your knees when working on concrete or gravel. Just my 2-cents


----------



## sheephorse

Dont know if anyone mentioned it, but I have bolt cutters in mine. Just in case a horse gets tangled up in barbed wire or anything else.


----------



## kmacdougall

I haven't read this whole thread, but we ALWAYS have maxi pads in our vet kits. If a horse cuts themselves, maxi pads are extremely absorbent, easy to use (far easier to get on a horse then a diaper) and easy to stack on top of each other for big bleeds. 
People who don't know about this trick and see maxi pads in our barn gives us weird looks lol


----------



## amanapark

Have used hydrogen peroxide both full strength and diluted and was advised by Vet to alternate full strength use with Eusol every second day to eleviate burning. 

Berg Oil is also in my kit for Colic.


----------



## glam1

wow a great topic, very useful too as i have been thinking i need to get a kit together as mine had bandage, pads, iodine, saline and a syringe......


what do you use Epsom salts for?
and what is wonder dust?

cheers


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I always have Banamine on hand but you have to get it from your vet. It is an injection but if you know how to use it, it can save your horse's life. I believe it comes in a paste as well. 
Benadryl is another thing I keep on hand, in capsule form. 
Thermometer
Vet Wrap
Gauze rolls
Non-stick gauze pads
Rubber Gloves
Betadine Scrub (Iodine, for washing)
Betadine Solution (Iodine, for soaking)*
Triple Antibiotic (Neosporin)
Alcohol
Hydrogen Peroxide
SWAT
Bute (Must be purchased from Vet)
Desatin
Aspirin
Powder Electrolytes
Mortar and Pestle/Pill Crusher
Cotton Swabs
Bandage Scissors
Scissors
Stiff Plastic Grooming Brush 
Small Rubber Soaking Bucket
Epsom Salts
Wound Dust
Terramyacine
Pillow Wraps
Normal Wraps
Polo Wraps
Duct Tape (is amazing)
Bigeloil
Bot Knife
Clean Stainless Steel Hoof knife 
Ichthamol
A jug of purified or distilled water
Spray bottle of purified or distilled water
Mineral Oil 
Anti-bacterial Soap
Vaseline 
Sterile hypodermic needles and syringes.
Easy-boots
White lightning
IV bags (empty) I cute the tops off and use it for the white lightning if I don't have a bag. 
Flashlights.
Corona wound ointment


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I always have Banamine on hand but you have to get it from your vet. It is an injection but if you know how to use it, it can save your horse's life. I believe it comes in a paste as well.
> Benadryl is another thing I keep on hand, in capsule form.
> Thermometer
> Vet Wrap
> Gauze rolls
> Non-stick gauze pads
> Rubber Gloves
> Betadine Scrub (Iodine, for washing)
> Betadine Solution (Iodine, for soaking)*
> Triple Antibiotic (Neosporin)
> Alcohol
> Hydrogen Peroxide
> SWAT
> Bute (Must be purchased from Vet)
> Desatin
> Aspirin
> Powder Electrolytes
> Mortar and Pestle/Pill Crusher
> Cotton Swabs
> Bandage Scissors
> Scissors
> Stiff Plastic Grooming Brush
> Small Rubber Soaking Bucket
> Epsom Salts
> Wound Dust
> Terramyacine
> Pillow Wraps
> Normal Wraps
> Polo Wraps
> Duct Tape (is amazing)
> Bigeloil
> Bot Knife
> Clean Stainless Steel Hoof knife
> Ichthamol
> A jug of purified or distilled water
> Spray bottle of purified or distilled water
> Mineral Oil
> Anti-bacterial Soap
> Vaseline
> Sterile hypodermic needles and syringes.
> Easy-boots
> White lightning
> IV bags (empty) I cute the tops off and use it for the white lightning if I don't have a bag.
> Flashlights.
> Corona wound ointment
> Oh and a snake bite kit
> and diatomaceous earth
> If I think of anything else I'll add it on.
> I have a lot of things on there. I've worked with my vets and my nana is a very old fashioned person and likes to have everything on hand.
> We have a lot of homemade recipes that work too. :]


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

I board and ride at a boarding barn that has most or all of these supplies in the office, but do you suggest making a little mini vet kit to keep in my tack trunk with just the main stuff, like gauze and vet wrap and all that stuff?


----------



## mom2pride

I have a LOT of stuff in my kit...from vet wrap, and vet RX, to Banamine, and penicillin. And yes, even though I have boarded mostly for the last 4 years, I ALWAYS have my own kit ready and available. 

A side on Banamine (which I ALWAYS have on hand), it is best given IV...it can cause some issues when given IM, so if your vet is willing, have them show you how to inject it into the vein. Of course in an emergency it doesn't matter, but not only will it act faster given IV, but you reduce the muscular effects that it can have.


----------



## speedy da fish

remember if you have a hot horse put iodine near the wound not on it!


----------



## ISAgirl

Having a card of what the regular horses heart, temperature and respiratory rates are might come in handy


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goforgait

I keep grape balm on hand for cuts - it smells but is amazing


----------



## RockNRoll

I may have missed it but bleach is good to have on hand - very inexpensive way to kill germs on everything from buckets to bits


----------



## iloveindi

stethoscope, also needs to be added to the list! (ithink i spelled that right...:/ )


----------



## mls

mom2pride said:


> A side on Banamine (which I ALWAYS have on hand), it is best given IV...it can cause some issues when given IM, so if your vet is willing, have them show you how to inject it into the vein. Of course in an emergency it doesn't matter, but not only will it act faster given IV, but you reduce the muscular effects that it can have.


You can give liquid banamine orally and avoid the issues with giving it IM. 

It's not muscular effects - it will potentially cause a chlostridial infection.


----------



## randiekay215

I personally like the Tri-Care wound ointment by Farnam. It works wonders!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Latex gloves!_
_Poultice pad (I get it at TSC, but forget what the true name of it is)_

_I am leary of the second skin stuff as we had a mare that we used it on and it seemed like someof her skin "melted" even though after we stopped using it looked fine and came back normally._


----------



## JPegasus

things i would not want to be without...

something to pull shoes with... always needed...
alternatively something to pad up a foot with a pulled shoe
vet wrap
gauze


for TPR:
thermometer
stethoscope
watch--to check respirations. a small piece of mirror or something cold and reflective MAY come in handy as well


a knife and wire cutters are always good to have
triple antibiotic
something to wash wounds with (saline is the best, IMO)


meds.... of little use unless you know what you are giving... (remember to tell the vet if you have given the horse anyhtign in an emergency so they can take this into account....

i would never be without injectable banamine
and bute



all i can think of for now. *yawn*


----------



## Mystical Acres

*Awesome*

I've always wanted to put one together and now you made it easy. Thanks!:lol:


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

I'm impressed with myself....I have most of this!!! Course, our horses have managed to have EVERYTHING wrong with them at one point, so we have every medication on the planet. I swear.


----------



## AlexS

Thank you for posting this thread. I had a first aid kit that was nowhere near as inclusive as this list, and it was stolen from my boarding barn, where there are 3 boarders and no lockers. I was so upset about this, as I did not notice it was missing until I needed it - and I would willing give anyone anything they needed, but don't steal the whole thing, that is just a terrible thing to do. 

So I am replacing my kit, and putting it in a locked box - so thank you for the info.


----------



## mjnltnmh

Vidaloco said:


> Me too! When I had a hypp horse I programed it in and have used it many times. I also have his home #


same here within the first month of moving my horses i got to know my vet very well and he got to know my wallet better... my arab gelding got kicked in the shoulder about a week after we moved in... (vet call #1) then that got stictched.. then infected (another vet call) then i got my new gelding and he got sick( yay yet another vet call lol) I think im gonna start a first aid kit =) lol


----------



## The Rocking U

Some sort of treat! I use the apple flavored ones. To get the horse to want to take a pill! Also, in case somebody needs to know, those external thermometers don't work well on horses though I've heard they make one just for them! Anybody know who makes it or where I could find one? Otherwise, rectal is the only way to go.


----------



## The Rocking U

6 inch PVC pipe cut lenthwise about 2 1/2 feet long with wrap or Duct tape can come in handy as an emergency splint for a broken leg!


----------



## Tralauney

Not sure if its posted on here yet, I keep different homeopathic remedies in my kit and 1 remedy that is a must is Arnica Montana, great natural Anti-inflammatory and natural Analgesic. Works really well on immediate injuries!


----------



## ArabianDream

This thread is great! I am going to put together a Vet Kit most definately but was at a bit of a loss as to what to put in it. This helped enormously!


----------



## The Rocking U

Hate to say it but I even keep a pack of cigarettes(bad habit) in my kit too! sometimes even a non-smoker feels the urge! It is good to keep a lighter in it though.:wink:


----------



## Prayingcowgirl

-banamine 
-gatoraid 
Both are great to have on hand for colic or impactions. 
Our vet gives us the banamine, so i don't know if it is okay for this list. 
But i think it is worth geting. The gatoraid can be good for getting them to drink.


----------



## MightyEventer

If you feel like you are missing something and live by a dover saddlery...or maybe a dif tack shop that has a vet kit you can buy...You can open it up and there is a big list of what to buy when you run out of something. Just take a picture of it and now you have an "official" list of all the important stuff! just pick and choose from that main list of what you feel like you need. I also need to start making my vet kit! 

sorry if this is poorly written, im not very good at explaining things!!


----------



## kat44bg

Great Thread and quite funny at times too! I used to have a tack room filled with everything under the sun. But, I'm sure as you all know sometimes it gets to be unnessacary. I don't know about you all but I always ended up with a bunch of dirt filled ointments and hoof dressings that I can't get the lids off of. I had to try it all. Spoiled ponies Anyways, I have ran into some favorite solutions in the past as I'm sure you all have too. Some work better than others, some work for more problems than others etc. I used to swear by Furazone and I know many big barn owners that did too. Until I started hearing the health hazards it had. I didn't like the sounds of that. I started to research and look around at other more natural alternatives there were out there and at the same time it was summer and we were taking the horses to the beach a lot to swim. My horse was always prone to rainrot on his hind legs and the beach helped tremendously. As sea salt does heal wounds and stuff really well. So favorite all time in my tack room is Vet Aid's Sea Salt Spray. Sorry so long I just wanted to explain myself a little.


----------



## zaudika

Great thread, thank you to those who started it. I have a Christmas List to get going! ... we have a good supply at my barn, but I'd like to create one to keep in my car. 

So, I know that peroxide isn't good on wounds, but I saw another thing showing that betadine isn't recommended either.

So.... if not using those two, what do you use to wash out a fresh wound? 

I've always used the betadine scrub that's all soapy, but now I'm wondering if something else would be better. 

I live by WonderDust myself and much prefer it. I've always had minor to semi-deep wounds heal MUCH faster for me in covering them with WonderDust instead of using bandages. It creates a protective artificial scab-like covering. Wraps are great when using an ointment over the wound, but a lot of the time I'll use the blue-spray disinfectant (I dont remember the name and I'm at work) ..and then put WonderDust over it. I did this on two fairly deep fetlock wounds that I didn't want to wrap. It's also great for anyone who has a horse that likes to pull the wraps off with their teeth.


----------



## kat44bg

zaudika said:


> Great thread, thank you to those who started it. I have a Christmas List to get going! ... we have a good supply at my barn, but I'd like to create one to keep in my car.
> 
> So, I know that peroxide isn't good on wounds, but I saw another thing showing that betadine isn't recommended either.
> 
> So.... if not using those two, what do you use to wash out a fresh wound?
> 
> I've always used the betadine scrub that's all soapy, but now I'm wondering if something else would be better.
> 
> I live by WonderDust myself and much prefer it. I've always had minor to semi-deep wounds heal MUCH faster for me in covering them with WonderDust instead of using bandages. It creates a protective artificial scab-like covering. Wraps are great when using an ointment over the wound, but a lot of the time I'll use the blue-spray disinfectant (I dont remember the name and I'm at work) ..and then put WonderDust over it. I did this on two fairly deep fetlock wounds that I didn't want to wrap. It's also great for anyone who has a horse that likes to pull the wraps off with their teeth.


 I use to use betadine to wash out wounds, but switched to Vet Aid when I heard that's what my vet used to flush a wound. The spray works great for that. It's 100% sterile and pH balanced so they can be used all over the body, near and even in the eyes etc...As far as larger wounds I use the foam becuase it serves as a liquid bandaid, I hate using bandages! I use it for everything. I'm actually in the process of seeing if it will work for my dog's hygroma on his elbow. I'm hoping the sea salt will get in there and dry it up.


----------



## UggSuperJumper

Thank you so much for the list. It was very useful.:wink:


----------



## UggSuperJumper

Hey, if you don't already own some, buy some Vetricyn. It's a wonder spray that will cure anything on any animal, including soar throats in humans. It is a real wonder spray. if you don't already have some, get some.:wink:


----------



## sarahandpan

tweezers guys, for the really hard to grab things and my farrier says keep atheletes foot creamon hand to clear up hoof or frog problems a lot cheaper then equine creams x


----------



## ktaylor

Nice list I am going to print it out!


----------



## sandhillsgage

Thank you. I think I only half of that stuff. I guess I will have to go shopping.


----------



## cfralic

Skippy! said:


> I usually use hydrogen peroxide, or iodine when cleaning a wound, but i will add it to the list! =)
> 
> Thanks guys!


Just noticed this comment and thought I would mention that hydrogen peroxide can actually hinder the cleaning of small wounds. HP eats away at the bacteria and essentially 'cleans' the wound, which is great, but it also eats away at the good bacteria, skin around the wound, and can lengthen healing time by destroying the scab and 'good' bacteria trying to seal the wound.

Just a helpful heads up! Soap n' water!


----------



## keyejones

Lots of good info but am I the only trail rider reading this. We ride in the mountains of NC and Va. a lot. There are times when we are hours away from help. Anyone ever have a horse colic hours away from help. I am not trying to be critical at all but if you trail ride you need to think about your vet kit in a very different way. It is also a good idea to check what each rider is taking with them. The reason why should be obivious. You may end up with 10 tubes of bute but nothing for colic. 

If someone else posted about a trail vet kit and I missed it, sorry.


----------



## shaggy

Skippy! said:


> Thermometer
> Vet Wrap
> Gauze rolls
> Non-stick gauze pads
> Rubber Gloves
> Betadine Scrub (Iodine, for washing)
> Betadine Solution (Iodine, for soaking)*
> Triple Antibiotic (Neosporin)
> Alcohol
> Hydrogen Peroxide
> SWAT
> Bute (Must be purchased from Vet)
> Desatin**
> Diapers***
> Aspirin
> Powder Electrolytes
> Mortar and Pestle/Pill Crusher
> Cotton Swabs
> Bandage Scissors
> Scissors
> Stiff Plastic Grooming Brush (all plastic)
> Small Rubber Soaking Bucket
> Epsom Salts
> Wonder Dust
> Terramyacine ****
> Pillow Wraps
> Normal Wraps
> Thin Polo Wraps
> Duct Tape (Comes in handier than ya think!)
> Bigeloil *****
> Bot Knife
> Clean Stainless Steel Hoof pick
> Ichthamol ******
> Fura Septin *******
> A jug of purified or distilled water
> Spray bottle of purified or distilled water
> Mineral Oil ********
> Anti-bacterial Soap (recommended by barnrat)
> Vaseline (recommended by kristy)
> 
> Hi I'm in the prosess of making my own vet kit and I was wondering if anybody could pm me and tell what the things I marked in pink are used for and where to find them (local store or vet)


----------



## watt20

Hi, I just wanted to say that I have never heard of putting a diaper (nappy where I come from) on a horses hoof before, I can see how that would work and thats a really great idea - will certainly be passing that info on to other horsey people around here - thanks


----------



## kalete

shaggy said:


> Skippy! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm in the prosess of making my own vet kit and I was wondering if anybody could pm me and tell what the things I marked in pink are used for and where to find them (local store or vet)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the rest of it, but Ichthammol is a drawing salve that can be purchased at most pharmacies. You may have to ask for it, as it's usually behind the counter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Katze

:clap:AWESOME THREAD! adding to my list of *horsestufftobuy*

Whats scarlet oil and proud flesh?

Nvm gotta luuuuuuuuuuuv google! (found the info lol)

http://www.drugs.com/vet/scarlet-oil.html

http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/health/illnesses_injuries/eqhumble530


----------



## OneHotFuzz

Out of curiosity, out of that entire list what would people get first? what's the most important or what has the most multifunction? The place I am currently at has always had a cupboard full of first aid stuff but the new place i'm moving to doesn't. My horse rarely hurts himself but every now and then things happen cause horses will be horses lol so i'd like to start putting one of these together for the new place. So far i've either got or intend to get:

- Betadine Scrub *
- Blue Lotion *
- Vet wraps
- Non-stick gauze pads *
- A towel designated to only cleaning wounds or eyes (gets cleaned in between uses with warm water and soft dish soap and put into a zip lock bag to protect from dirt and dust)
- stethoscope
- duct tape
- mineral oil *
- thermometer *
- Hoof pick with the brush on the reverse side to remove dirt/mud
- vaseline
- Epsom salts
- Lime Sulfer (a vet gave it to me for a fungus he had but the fungus cleared up on it's own so it never got used)
- I've got some all round cleaner a vet gave me as well when he had rain rot but it cleared up before I could use that soooo... it's just the kind of stuff they use to clean cuts and stuff.
- Scissors
- Plastic brushes designated for cleaning around ouchies
- Rubbing alcohol *
- plastic gloves (disposables cause i've got a box of them)
- A tube of Triple Antibiotic (Neosporin)
- a syringe designated for Zev
- Zev *
- A litre of bottled water
- Cookies!

* are things i'm going to be buying in this coming week cause I have run out of it or having been meaning to get it. 

So anything else that's very useful that I should get? I don't use SWAT because I feed my horse garlic and break cloves up in my hand then rub the "juice" around the outside (never near the inside) of his ears in summer and on his cheeks and it keeps the bugs away. I deal with bot eggs using a Slick n' Easy and a pocket knife (for those very stubborn eggs)

So yeah if anyone else has any other suggestions of what would be important to add to my collected i'd be very grateful =)

Also to answer one of shaggy's questions a mortar and pestle is a small bowl looking thing made of a hard type of material like rock or marble or clay and a pestle is a small stick of the same material that looks kind of like a little club . you use it to grind up things, like pills, to make it easier for the horse to take.


----------



## shaggy

cool thanks OneHotFuzz i figured it was something like that but wanted to be sure lol


----------



## mustbemonroe

Didn't read the whole thread...but we ALWAYS have saline on hand to rinse fresh wounds or if we think a horse may have a foreign object in their eye..


----------



## BarnQueen

Out of my own, painful experience, something I would have in every vet kit is WIRE CUTTERS! Wires can do so much damage and normal scissors or anything will just not work!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

I apologise if this is already been said but seeing as I dont really want to go through 12+ pages lol I will write it here. Everything on your list seems good but I might add a few more that are in mine too. I have ProudAid, Equiskin, Vitamin C injection, Calendula Ointment, Arnica Ointment and Cream, and we also use a lot of chloromide spray or Cetrigen (more commonly known as Purple Spray). Chloromide spray is Pink. Something quite handy I did like the use of diapers you placed in there and they do make a hoof kit for injuries called the Decron Hoof Kit and comes in small medium large sizes with padding, gel, vetrap etc has enough for two applications per kit. I have mac boots too for the use for injuries and as well as my horses being barefoot horses sometimes they need them in winter when their hooves are that bit more sensetive to rocks etc. I use my oitments on my self as well if need be and can be obtained from chemists and such over here. I have yet to find a natural vet to do me up a horse dose of Arnica tinctures as arnica is a good shock thing and painkiller wheras bute is actually bad for horses. The vitamin C gets given for snake bites and also if i HAVE to use bute it helps counteract the bad bits about it. I also have Natural Horse Care book by Pat Colby in my first aid kit to help among all my other vet books at hand 

StormvaleQHStud


----------



## KatieQ

I am so-o thankful for this thread! I have just gotten back into horses again after a long time. I once had an extensive first aid kit but it has since all disappeared or gone bad. Now I can start picking things up again.


----------



## appylover2408

im just wondering since peroxide is bad what about rubbing alcohol?


----------



## HollyBubbles

I know I should know what it is.... But Poultice? What is it? So far I've gathered it's usefull and that it helps draw things out of wounds? Like abcesses out of hooves after a epsom salt soak?
-I ask this now because I suspect that Mitchell has a hoof abcess and seeing as I go to school in town, I will be making a detour to get things to help him out. (and calling the vet seeing as I know nothing about hoof abcesses)

Oh and, I was on my local saddlery website, and they had vet direct equilintex (this stuff:Vet Direct Range Vet Direct Equilintex)
So can Poultice come in "goo"(for lack of a better word) and pad form?


----------



## tsaleska

*Thank you*

Awesome post and great list....... Thank you very much


----------



## Kimberlyatboukacres

I have a stethoscope and a laminated sheet of paper that has all the normal vital signs on it for quick reference in my vet kit.


----------



## Whisper22

Great list, I'm so glad I found this. I have a question though. We usually use this really stinky yellow stuff that comes in a tube for superficial scrapes and any place hair was rubbed off. It's supposed to help regrow the hair and kinda spells like pinesol but a lot stronger and the smell stays on your hands forever. I can't think of what it's called, but if anyone knows what I'm talking about do have a better solution than that stuff?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

I board at a large equine centre and all I have is a small locker to keep everything in so I can't have too much in my own kit. This is what i have, is there anything really important that I am missing?

-nature's aid skin gel
-antibiotic cream
-gamgee
-gauze
-saline
-betadine (sp?)
-vet wrap
-syringes
-some type of proud flesh dust, I can't remember the brand
-rounded scissors
-normal scissors
-medical tape
-duct tape
-thrush off
-toothbrush (for using the thrush off)
-liniment
-leg tightener
-standing wraps
-hoof "bag"
-epsom salt
-hoof pick
-face brush
-gloves

Some things I'm thinking of getting: electrolytes in powder form, MTG, something for sore eyes, 

I've read some of the posts and some people said betadine isn't great for cleaning wounds. What should I use instead?


----------



## KatieQ

I think betadine is good for cleaning wounds- it is what they use in hospitals.


----------



## Pattinson

wow! the list is great, i have been looking all over for it..thanks for sharing!


----------



## ItzKayley

Nice list!
I don't have much of a vet kit, just the basics. 
But I think I'm going to hunt around the house for some of these things, I know there is cotton swabs, bandage scissors etc in the bathroom. Might need to clean out a box in the tack room and use it for a vet kit.


----------



## horsesRamazing

like you said sunscreen is definately important i also use zinc for the blisters.
Also a handy thing i use is absorbien for after the horse show aces and pains


----------



## ginaxmarie13

I won a tube of horseman's dream veterinary cream at a show, and i won't be without it again. It has lots of vitamins to help heal skin quickly and also has aloe. the cut has to be cleaned first of course, but i always put this on after it is clean (and mix it with swat in the summer) and the cuts always heal very fast!! It does not seem to irritate my horse at all either, he doesn't mind at all when it's applied.


----------



## DreamComeTrue

Excellent list!


----------



## Susan Parrish

Something to consider is what you have in your med kit for topical treatment care. At our barn we threw away a tray full of the usual treatment products (some very expensive) for wounds and skin problems and started using the Simple Relief wound cleanser and wound gel. We have been amazed at how fast things have healed. It has saved us $$$$ in vet bills. We didn't realize how powerful natural products could be.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think molasses is a great addition. Some horses have to take medication mixed with their grain and won't eat it. Adding molasses helps and they love it too  It also keeps for a looong time


----------



## Whisper22

I would just like to add Vetrycin (I think that's how you spell it) for pretty much any wound or skin irritation. I have been using it recently for my horses injured leg after she was kicked. Vetrycin was reccomended by several people and so far her leg has only gotten better. It comes in a spray bottle and is colorless and odorless as far as I can tell. The down side is it's pretty expensive but they have different sizes.


----------



## Aleksander

Hello everyone,
i am new in this forum,
me very glad to join this forum,
very nice sharing here about horse health!!!!


----------



## brookbyherbs

*Mad on herbal vet kit*

Here's my list for my vet kit-I'm mad on herbs and natural remedies so try and use herbal remedies whereever possible.
Arnica for swelling and bruises
rescue remedy for shock
pepermint for wind
chamomile for protection against colic
Devil's Claw tonic for stiff joints and aching muscles
Horseradish tonic for hayfever
Echinacea for colds and infection


----------



## kblakedvm

As a veterinarian, I would say that you should use betadine or nolvasan/chlorhexidine *soap* only on the skin surface & you should use a nolvasan or betadine *solution* on the wound surface itself. Hydrogen peroxide is only good for cleaning blood from a wound - it DOES NOT kill bacteria, therefore it is useless as an actual disinfecting agent. Please, please, please use an actual disinfection product to clean a wound. Also, the solution should be a very light color (ie: add water to dilute) as it will harm healthy cells if it is not used properly. Please contact me if you have further questions!  THanks!


----------



## paintsrule2

Quote: (If you're comfortable with the technique of giving intra-muscular injections, it's useful to keep a couple of injectable medications on hand as well.... 
That said, two injectables that are extremely useful to have around are Banamine (flunixin megalumine), which can be used to ease the discomfort of colic, and Acepromazine, a tranquilizer...)

Please don't ever use the injectable Banamine as a IntraMuscle shot. This can create severe abscesses in the muscle. It is best used as an IV shot. You can get a tube of Banamine paste from your vet to keep on hand instead. It does not work as quickly, but is safe if you cannot perform an IV injection.
As for Ace, it's not always the best to use on geldings, as it can potentially cause paralysis in the muscles that assist the horse in extending and retracting the penis from the sheath. A safer option is Xylazine. Keep in mind, that an IntraMuscle injection will require a significantly higher dose that an IV injection for the same effect. There is a product on the market now that again, you can get from your vet, that is a paste tranquilizer.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Because I found out (the hard way!) That Mitch seems to be allergic to bee stings, I have a shot of Dexa...Something 5 (can't read the last two letters) in my vet kit, 2.5mLs. but I have been instructed only to use it if I have called my vet first (she is very familiar with Mitch by now!)


----------



## paintsrule2

Dexamethasone is a synthetic corticosteroid that is used for controlling inflammatory and immune responses. It is used in lower doses to treat allergic reactions such as Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD), hives, itching, inflammatory diseases including arthritis and to manage and treat immune-mediated hemolytic anemia and thrombocytopenia. You can have very strong negatve side effects (potentially life-threatening) if used inappropriately.


----------



## HollyBubbles

paintsrule2 said:


> Dexamethasone is a synthetic corticosteroid that is used for controlling inflammatory and immune responses. It is used in lower doses to treat allergic reactions such as Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD), hives, itching, inflammatory diseases including arthritis and to manage and treat immune-mediated hemolytic anemia and thrombocytopenia. *You can have very strong negatve side effects (potentially life-threatening) if used inappropriately*.


That's the one lol :lol:

Re the bold: Hence why I have been instructed to call the vet first, I know how it's injected but would never do it without the permission of my vet


----------



## paintsrule2

I wasn't picking on you, just posting the info for others who might not know )


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I didn't have time to read all the pages, but a good book to have in a first aid kit is:
Dr.Kellons Guide To First Aid For Horses

I feel so much more prepared now that I have my first aid kit out at the barn! Luckily I haven't had to use it yet though


----------



## lecylee

Hi! This is my first time trying out a forum, and I am really excited to get a bunch of information! I do not have a horse yet, but I have been waiting long enough. I am finally in the process of getting one, and I want to make sure I have all my bases covered before I do. I have never had a horse, only had friends that have, and I really need all the basics. I have read a lot of books and internet sites and I am in a ridding club here in Colorado. But I want to make sure I get as much info as I can before I go and buy one. So I would appreciate any advice you might have! This list is great information for me. thank you!


----------



## Tnavas

Wow - these are some extensive First Aid box lists!
Mine
2 Pre made Saline solution - made in a sterilised drinks bottle (1teaspoon salt to 1 pint pre boiled water) - great for washing wounds with
Container of salt
Thermometer
Scissors
Cotton wool balls in a sealed container
Animalintex poultice - two plastic plates to squeeze excess moisture out of poultice
Blue stone/Copper Sulphate
Epsom Salts
Hydrogen Peroxide
Gamgee
Disposable Rubber gloves
Two small buckets - sterilised after use and kept in plastic bags
babywipes - to clean my hands
Parafin guaze
Several rolls of vetwrap
Container of 'Active Manuka Honey' for treating cuts
Bottle of Nizoral shampoo - for treating mudfever typ compaints
*Kept in a seperate container - for feet*
Half an old inner tube - for using as a poultice boot for feet.
Roll of Duct tape
Disposable nappy

I keep the bare essentials in my first aid box and you may notice that it contains no brand type washes, this is because many of the wound cleaners are very aggresive on a horse. Salt is a natural part of the body, is very good at cleansing and will also kep flies off a wound. Place some salt in the palm of your hand, add a drop of saline to it and press on the wound. it will momentarily smart but will pass fast.


----------



## SpecialJ

This is so helpful - I really need to flesh out my kit! I keep seeing honey listed - I'm assuming it's just to get the horse to take meds as needed? Or is there some other use for honey I'm missing? Thanks!


----------



## love2event

Thanks for the list! I'm going to get busy adding to my first aid kit!


----------



## Tnavas

SpecialJ said:


> This is so helpful - I really need to flesh out my kit! I keep seeing honey listed - I'm assuming it's just to get the horse to take meds as needed? Or is there some other use for honey I'm missing? Thanks!


'Activated Manuka Honey' is for applying to wounds - it heals them really fast with very minimal scarring see pic below of friends horse - the injury shortly after it happened and 5 weeks later and the horse back in work


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Tnavas said:


> 'Activated Manuka Honey' is for applying to wounds - it heals them really fast with very minimal scarring see pic below of friends horse - the injury shortly after it happened and 5 weeks later and the horse back in work


 wow thats amazing!! I will defintely have to try and get that. That wound looks horrible :/ poor guy


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

thanks for putting this up i printed it off and i am now making a kit! 
THanks


----------



## Almond Joy

How would you wrap a wound on the leg to stop it from bleeding? A book i have says to put a medicine of somesort, then cotton or gauze, then vetwrap. What medicine would you use? Would corona work?


----------



## Lexiie

So glad I saw this, I'm writing this all down


----------



## aquarianibis

What do y'all think about Naylor's Blu-Kote?


----------



## Almond Joy

aquarianibis said:


> What do y'all think about Naylor's Blu-Kote?


I use it all the time on the chickens, since the others will keep picking at the wound. Never used it on any of the larger animals, though. Make sure you use multiple layers of gloves, otherwise your hand will be purple.


----------



## KatieQ

Having just had a horse with a recent injury I want to reiterate how useful this thread is. Can it be condensed somehow so we can just get a full list of ingredients?


----------



## xxdanioo

I will post the list tomorrow- I made a giant list at work! I may have missed a couple things though...


----------



## nkemdiche

Go to your local pharmacy and ask for a couple of oral syringes, shouldn't cost more than a couple of pence or even free. They are normally used for administering liquids to infants and are fixed so you cannot attach hypodermic needles to them.

Perhaps an empty medicine bottle, with a pretty picture of a dog on it, empty of course with plastic medicine spoons.

cheap packet of plasters

if you can get anything from a cheap toy medical kit...such as stethoscope, fake thermometer, toy blood pressure monitor...that would all be quite good too.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Cool thread! Just wanted to add....

I use a cheap coffee grinder for crushing pills into a powder either for a top dressing in feed or to make a paste in a syringe.

Elasticon!
Stuff is a little spendy, but will help getting bandages up, especially if you are wrapping legs.

Cast padding, for wrapping leg wounds.

Polos, rather than vet wrap, for leg wounds. They can be washed and reused, rather than Using several rolls of Vet wrap a day. 

I have bottles of Bute, SMZs and tubes of Banimine.

Also someone mentioned Granulex V....

Do NOT use Granulex in an area prone to proud flesh(typically below the knee/hock).
Excellent stuff to use on dogs since they are not prone to proud flesh.


----------



## KatieQ

I was told by my vet NOT to use tea tree oil on wounds- studies have shown that it slows healing.


----------



## xxdanioo

*Master First Aid Kit List*​

*Bandages*

 VetWrap 1
 VetWrap 2
 VetWrap 3
 GauzeRolls
 Non-stickGauze Pads
 Diapers
 CottonSwabs
 BandageScissors
 Scissors
 StiffPlastic Grooming Brush
 SmallRubber Soaking Bucket
 PillowWraps 
 NormalWraps 
 ThinPolo Wraps
 SpiderBandage
 GauzeSquares
 MedicalAdhesive Tape
 StableBandages and Quilts
 ThickSanitary Napkins/ Incontinence Pads

*MedicalStuff*
 BetadineScrub (Iodine, for washing)
 BatadineSolution (Iodine, for soaking)
 TripleAntibiotic (Neosporin)
 BloatEze
 Alcohol
 HydrogenPeroxide
 SWAT
 Bute
 Banamine
 Aspirin
 PowderElectrolytes
 EpsonSalts
 WonderDust (?)
 Terramyacine– weepy/gunky/irritated eye
 Bigeloil– sore muscles, like IcyHot
 Ichthamol– for abscesses 
 Jugof Purified or Distilled Water
 SprayBottle of Purified or Distilled Water
 CanolaOil
 Anti-bacterialSoap
 Vaseline
 Sunscreen
 Desitin
 SalineSolution
 Pre-MoistenedAlcohol Swabs
 IodineShampoo
 Liniment


*GeneralItems*

 Thermometer
 RubberGloves
 Mortar& Pestle/Pill Crusher
 DuctTape
 BotKnife/Block
 CleanHoof Pick
 Twitch
 FlyMask
 Easyboot or poultice boot
 Cleanbuckets for first aid only
 PVCPipe 1-2ft split in half for splints
 TailWrap
 Stethoscope
 ColdPacks
 Flashlight& Batteries
 Forceps/Tweezers
 HoofKnife
 Towels
 LargeSyringe 
 WireCutters
 EmergencyInfo Card
 ExtraHalter and Lead
 Twine
 Sponge
 LargeZiploc Bags
 KYJelly


This is just my list of things compiled from this thread and other lists on the internet. Edit/Add as you may!


----------



## katbalu

KatieQ said:


> Having just had a horse with a recent injury I want to reiterate how useful this thread is. Can it be condensed somehow so we can just get a full list of ingredients?


I second this! And thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361

Xxdanioo: Thanks for compiling everything!!! I've been meaning to do that for a couple weeks lol! 

One question I've had a hard time finding the answer to is, what does everyone keep on hand as an eye wash/rinse that has been recommended by a vet? From what I've been told, eye products for humans aren't safe for horses and there's a special rinse you should use but no one knows what it is...


----------



## Trails

I usually hang out in the trail riding area but thought this fits in well as here. 

I worked with my vet to come up with an easy to use portable kit that goes with us from barn to to trailhead. Here's information on items to include in a basic 1st aid kit to keep handy.


----------



## Melissa1984

WOW! I need to go shopping. I am very very new at this and didn't relize I needed as much as I do. I have a hoof pick, hydro. P., brushes, gloves, antibioitic cream, swat, fly sprays, and betadine maybe I guess some of the things I have no clue on your list what they would be used for


----------



## Tnavas

You really don't need so much stuff.

*A Basic Kit*
Animal Thermometer
Scissors
Vet wrap or elasticated bandages
Electrical Tape
Salt - to make a saline solution
Readymade poultice
Nizoral - for treating mudfever etc
Gamgee
Sealed container to keep it all in

This is a perfectly functional first aid kit.and has been and still is my basic first aid kit for over 40 years. You do not need anti bacterial washes/ointments etc as the saline will do the job perfectly.


----------



## Tnavas

From This
Day 1









To This
Day 23









Using
Saline solution - made up in a pressure spray bottle. Pump up, spray onto wound to flush and stay safe.
Active Manuka Honey
Disposable Nappy (Daiper)
Vet wrap - Bandaged as a figure 8 bandage
Soft towels as leg wraps and a face cloth to place over the back of the hock.

Finally
Vaseline - placed around and below the wound
Saturated Copper Sulphate solution to remove proud flesh

These are the total items required to look after this large wound. No expensive potions & lotions required.

The wound was cleaned initially by the vet and three antibiotic injections given over three days. The wound has been totally clean with being washed with saline - the wound was not wiped or touched by hands until it came to the removal of proud flesh. Then woound washed with a face cloth folded in four, soaked in saline, passed over the wound, changed side, passed over wound and if not clean then re folded to expose clean side and wiped again. Cloth never placed back in water, excess saline thrown over the wound. Wound allowed to dry before new Copper Sulphate put on it.
Current weather conditions, heavy rain, flooding and mud - so you can see that the wound was not very clean at the start. The horse from day three has been on box rest and still is at 27 days. The reduced movement has helped considerably.

Thought I would post this to show that your first aid kit does not need to be elaborate or extensive that a few items can do very well.


----------



## Philiouckz

I usually have a vet kit containing not all of listed above but sorts of them.. it's difficult for me to include all stuffs but generally i prefer to visit a vet doctor in case of severe injuries of my horse..


----------



## livinghorses

Add this app to your list, might come in handy too.
Knowing what is normal for a horse.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobione.home


----------



## livinghorses

@ Tnavas
Great example of wound care at a low cost  
What a great result too.


----------



## Tnavas

Thanks livinghorses - just off to do todays treatment - washing everything off and leaving it totally alone for a week, proud flesh is at skin level and wound decreasing in size.

Biggest expense was the Honey - but worth every cent


----------



## aforred

Kerlix for making wet to dry bandages.
35 cc syringe for flushing wounds.
Detergent for cleaning instruments (buckets, twitches, etc.)I've before disinfection.
PineSol for disinfecting instruments. (Or other phenol-based product. Make sure to rinse metal objects well, as phenols can be corrosive to metal.)

It's not something you can put in your kit, but a lesson in bandaging wounds from a vet or other qualified person. There are lots of tricks to learn, like how to apply a pressure bandage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas

From what I've seen recently of a vets skills in bandageing a horse I'd be more inclined to go and ask a Pony Club instructor! My horse came back from the lease owner when he was injured, their vet had dressed the wound by placing a melolin dressing on the wound and a few turns around the leg with some vet wrap, no padding to even out the pressure, I was disgusted! The bandage had slid down so that its edge was chafing into the wound.

I cut off the bandage, washed it with saline and applied a figure eight bandage, over a baby's nappy coated with Manuka Honey. Figure 8 bandage stayed in place 24 hours before being changed.


----------



## aforred

I guess I lucked out in the friends/professionals-with-vast-horse-knowledge department. 

Between them and my mom, I have learned so much about taking care of sick and injured horses. I had a filly with a nicked artery just above her coronary band when I was 13 or 14. My mom had just taught me about pressure dressings, and so I applied one. Then I called the vet. By the time he got there, the bleeding had stopped. He said I was doing a good job, gave wound care instructions, and left. 

So let me amend that statement. Find a qualified person to learn from. There are some important little facts out there that people often overlook.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas

But you learnt about the pressure bandage from your mum, not the vet - you were really ucky. I trained at a big levery centre in the UK where we were given every opportunity to expand our knowledge in a practicla way - I remember the vet - who was part of the practise that looked after the Queens horses telling us to bandage as we bandage more horses than he did and were far better at it.

And more often than not we are better at bandaging because we put on exercise bandages and tail bandages and then travel wraps far more often than the vet would.


----------



## Firstred

thanks for the list it helped!!!!!


----------



## PaintedMare

liniment


----------



## Beatrice9

ISaidWhoaDangIt said:


> We also keep Corona ointment on hand for nasty fly bites or for small scrapes. The horses don't mind it and it doesn't stink either.


I second the Corona Ointment! It works great!


----------



## SeeyaLater

Hi! I am interested in hearing from anyone dealing with moon blindness...I've considered about a thousand things to help treat -- any thoughts on what works?


----------



## Tnavas

SeeyaLater said:


> Hi! I am interested in hearing from anyone dealing with moon blindness...I've considered about a thousand things to help treat -- any thoughts on what works?


Have a read of this article - it's very in-depth and discusses ways of treating the problem


----------



## Steph23

I like to have vitamin E cream on hand for pink noses if they get sun burn. Seems to help it heal.
I also have hemp oil. A lady I knew like natural stuff for healing and she said hemp oil helped in their feed would help healing


----------



## borntofly

I love this thread! Everyone has fantastic ideas.


----------



## Seelie

I'm moving my horses in September and will defiantly be getting this list as a starter to put in my tack shed for those just in case times! Thanks so much for this list!


----------



## AQHAprincess999

*To have in a vet kit*

Have some vetricin handy it worked amazing on my horse. :wink:


----------



## Jazziebot

This thread has been very helpfull! As being a new horse owner myself, I have some of these items in my grooming kit (which isn't the largest  ) Thankfully my horse is kept at my aunts ranch where she has most of the suppliest the I've noticed. Although she strays mostly to homeopatic remedies, (Which I like) she still has most of the other things I have seen posted on here. I will be purchasing things of my own for Buddy just in case he needs them, as he seems to be semi-accident prone! 

Again, thank you so much for this post! I've written down a ton things in "Buddy's to be purchased/needed/have book!"


----------



## bluehorse68

I'm going to add two things that I haven't seen while browsing this thread...
a couple of gallons of steralized water, and a sheet with you horse's basic vital signs. You would be surprised how fast you can forget what your horse's normal heart rate, temperature and respritory rate are. Also look at capillary refill time...

CRT is the time (in seconds) taken for the pinkness to reappear in the mucous membranes of the mouth after applying finger or thumb pressure to the gum. In a normal horse, once the pressure of the thumb is removed, the time for the pinkness to reappear is 1 to 1 Â½ seconds. A horse that is dehydrated, that is, loss of water and electrolytes where the ratio of red cells to plasma is now in favour of the red cells (70:30), the CRT can stretch out as far as 3 - 4 seconds. In these cases the horse is going into survival mode and directing the blood to important organs and away from the mouth. Also, this means that the blood is thicker (less water) making it harder for the heart to pump the red blood cells through the small blood vessels or capillaries. Counting the seconds for the pinkness to come back is a reliable and repeatable observation, reflecting the deterioration of the horse.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but I would not use hydrogen peroxide to clean a wound. Hydrogen peroxide kills healthy tissues that help heal wounds. Sterile saline solution is much better! Other than that, great list!


----------



## velocitycowgirl

I wouldn't be able to live without vetericyn.


----------



## 1322271927queen

barnrat said:


> At our barn we have everything that we need and when we run out (before we can get to the store and buy some more) we are always welcome to Borrow or use someone elses.
> 
> I did not see anti-bacterial soup on your list but that comes in handy when cleaning the wounds.


"anti-bacterial soup" lol


----------



## Saengchwi

I also keep a bottle of saline eye wash for contact users. It comes in a nice sized bottle and is very handy for flushing wounds or for removing eye irritants. When our ponies eyes get irritated, I use this to clean her eyes and the surrounding area. If her eyes stay irritated even after a saline wash then I use terramycin.

She was snake bit a couple of years ago and one of the puncture wounds went through the top of her nostril. The vet recommended saline eye wash for flushing away the blood and mucus that was draining through the hole and for her eye on the bite side as it was also affected by the severe swelling. From her behavior, using this to flush both gave her some relief and she healed up very well, eye and all.


----------



## PaintedMare

This is what I have in my vet kit. I am sure I am missing some stuff cause im doing 
this from memory. 
4 rolls vet wrap 
nonstick gauze pad 
cotton swaps and cotton balls
bandage scissors and regular scissors 
hoof pick
gauze squares 
medical adhesive tape 
gauze roll
betadine surgigal scrub 
triple antibiotic ointment
bute ( the farm owner has plenty and lets everyone use it in emergencies) 
banamine is the same as the bute the farm owner has it and lets people use it 
for emergencies. Also have a few cc’s of some stronger pain medicine that 
my vet gave me when she colic for the first time last fall. 
Aleve for me 
liniment 
antibacterial soap 
Vaseline 
sunscreen
aloe 
saline spray 
thermometer
latex gloves
nitrile gloves
duct tape
bot knife
cold packs
flashlight
tweezers 
towels( two face and two large) 
needles and syringes (sterile)
2 5inch pieces of hose ( for swelling around nostrils in case of snake bite). I got this
idea from someone on this forum. Sorry I can’t find your post. I loved the 
idea so much that I went out and got this right away. I hope and don’t really 
think I’ll ever need them because im in NC, but I would rather have them and 
not need them then need them and not have them.
Furazone 
a few more different types of pads. Pretty much one box of each in the bandaging 
section at walmat. 
Light stick (glow stick) 
survival wrap ( came with a first aid kit I had) 
cleansing wipes 
two small containers to make the soaked iodine or alcohol wipes 
eye flush that I bought at tractor supply. ( I never mess with eyes until I 
talk to my vet. The wash is the only thing and it just flushes things 
out.) 
an extra spray bottle ( to water something down like the liniment) 
vetricyn 
hand sanitizer 
the BO also has a few stethescopes so I don’t have to get that just yet.


----------



## PaintedMare

I knew I forgot something. Aluspray liquid silver colored bandage.


----------



## Oliveren15

One of my personal favorites for putting on small wounds like scrapes and small lacerations id this stiff called Blue Lotion, gentian violet is the actual name for it. My new horse got cut coming off the trailer and I put some on it, it covers it right up and keeps the mud out  also, Wonder Dust is something I keep stocked up in my barn


----------



## KatieQ

I was recently turned on to a product made by Mane & Tail, it is called Mane & Tail Skin Treatment, and it works well on all sorts of skin conditions. It is antibacterial, antifungal and says it works on ringworm, girth itch, rain scald and a list of other things. I have used it with great success. It comes in a spray bottle. I will always keep some at hand from now on.


----------



## Chessie

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but I went through Lifeguard first-aid training and the Firefighter who was teaching us all that he always has two essential things in any first-aid kit, maxipads and duct tape.

Maxi pads work much better than gauze. They are cheap, super super super absorbent, clean, flexible, great for large wounds, and stick easy to any sort of wrap that you want to put around them.

I plan on keeping at least a few in my med kit. They already saved me once when my daughter fell and split the skin on her forehead.

Something to keep in mind, anyway.

As for the duct tape, I probably wouldn't use that on a horse, but you never know when duct tape would come in handy.


----------



## cowgirly

I really like hibicleanse (antifungal and antibacterial, often used as a prescrub on humans before surgery). I use it on wounds but I especially like it for rain rot. Coat area, leave on 20 min and rinse well. 

I love blu-kote. It's an obnoxious color but its cheap and works. 

I had a trainer who swore by Viks for cuts and scratches. 

I keep baby shampoo for washing sensitive areas and eyes. I also keep a Costco jug of saline solution for rinsing eyes.

Baby oil is great for softening dried poo or blood when it needs to be washed out of fur or tails. Coat fur, leave on a while then wash out. I use Ivory dish soap as horse shampoo, cheap and works great.

I keep a long men's tube sock around because its a cheap fast tail bag which is useful for diarrhea or cut legs.

Listerine (the old yellow) cures thrush, I keep some in a squirt (ketchup style bottle). It's also a quick cheap cleaner for soiled scissors or equip if dealing with wounds.

That's all I can think of for now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirly

forgot to mention, I keep my first aid kit in a backpack. If I'm trailering, I just throw it in (it also hangs easily on a bridle hook), lots of pockets are great for organizing, and easy to carry around. A used backpack us fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie

Oooh, the Listerine tip is a good one! I'm going to remember that.


----------



## cowgirly

I also keep a can of Lysol spray at the barn,it's great for spraying off hoof picks or brushes or scissors, anything I'm using on anything dirty, infected, thrushy, whatever- keeps it from spreading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jaspermom

barnrat said:


> At our barn we have everything that we need and when we run out (before we can get to the store and buy some more) we are always welcome to Borrow or use someone elses.
> 
> I did not see anti-bacterial soup on your list but that comes in handy when cleaning the wounds.


Betadine scrub works the same. It is antibacterial. It is used to wash up for surgical prep, and the patient and the doctor.


----------



## Jaspermom

Seems I need to start printing and shopping. I work for a vet, so I can get some of these things in a pinch. But he's not an equine vet, so I have to get most of it on my own. That, or send him shopping and have him take the supplies out of my pay.


----------



## maruce99

*Underwood Horse Medicine*

I have had a kit for quite sometime but wasn't quite sure whether I had all the bases covered. Thanks for posting.

A huge tool in my kit is Underwood Horse Medicine. Look it up online. It is awesome!


----------



## angelbkm212

only things i would add is fly-spray (not mortein or whatever lol flyspray for horses) and those wrap things that turn cold when you crush/squeeze them


----------



## SharonRogers11

On the previous page @PaintedMare, that's a great list.. i especially loved the 2 5" pieces of hose.. that is an ingenious idea.. I live in the Phoenix area and rattlesnakes are a constant worry. I've had plenty of close calls.. The biggest offender being the Diamondback, they are vicious!!


----------



## paul59539

Cleaning open horse wounds
The best thing to use in cleaning all sorts of cuts, tears or abrasions is sterile saline solution. You should always have some saline in your first aid kit, and plenty of it, since it's the best way to clean wounds. If you've run out or are in a place where there is no saline, flush wounds out anyway with water from a hose. If there's any contact lens saline around, that will work. The goal in cleaning the wound by flushing with clean liquid is to wash away bacteria which might otherwise cause infection, so use plenty of fluid when flushing a wound, and let the excess pour away, hopefully carrying bacteria with it to the ground and away from your horse. _source: horse and horses information_


----------



## tzoidbk

Drawing Salve! I never new that I need it sooooo much!


----------



## Roxiandsplotch

A sponge? Good for washing wounds


----------



## Nell J

25 pages!!!  It would be great to have a list complied off of this and then people could pick and chose/make a kit off the list that applies to them. If I get time I might have to do that


----------



## ChiefFritzGalaxy

THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!!! Such a great idea! I have some odds and ends medicinal things in a bottom drawer in my tack shed but this is a smart idea. My horses are accident prone but I guess I need to be ready for anything, caring for a couple 1200 (plus) lbs animals!


----------



## LyraFreedom

H2o2 kills Fungi in most cases but does not kill Bactria(In most cases)It does also kill flesh.
Using it for thrush/rain rot GREAT!
Using it for Daily disinfecting of a deep wound BAD! 

In most cases it is better to use alcohol.


----------



## speedy da fish

I also have clingfilm in mine. Great for holding ointments to wounds, or in my case to bad mud fever and it keeps your wraps and bandages clean!


----------



## Saddlebred11

Equine Science(A book I believe every horse lover should own) has a list that contains things such as 
Door Stops-to be used as heel elevators
and
PVC Cut in Half to be used as splints
Those are just my favorite two!


----------



## hcolumbia

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but I would not use hydrogen peroxide to clean a wound. Hydrogen peroxide kills healthy tissues that help heal wounds. Sterile saline solution is much better! Other than that, great list!


I agree! I have terrible memories of my dad washing my wounds with peroxide and alcohol. It burns flesh so bad and does more harm then good. I'd only use hydrogen peroxide if it's really watered down. I prefer wound wash or saline! Better yet, distilled water and baby wipes. Be gentle.


----------



## hcolumbia

I'm a first aid junkie! My supplies are starting to take over my life... 

I must use my kit every week. Whether it's me breaking my finger, my dog spraining his leg, or my horse cutting himself, I'm always using it.

Some suggestions:
Nitrile Gloves (cheap! I get mine from Plak-Smacker, a dentist brand)
Maxi Pads, or even tampons. (soaking blood, afterall, are their main purpose...)
Aquaphor (better than Vaseline in my opinion. Safer)
Baby Wipes (I go through tons of these! Pick them up when they are on sale)
Fungasol (Rain rot)
Vetirycin (Really pricy, but does it's job. Best wound wash, but not the only option if you're on a budget.)
Israeli Bandage (Good for compression and cutting off circulation, during traumatic injuries to the leg.)
Saline/ Wound Wash (Way safer than hydrogen peroxide for washing. Doesn't sting as much)
Sam Splint (Haven't used it on horse yet, but handy for making splints)
Ice Pack (Mix 3 cups water and 1 cup rubbing alcohol and put it in a zippie and it won't freeze solid. Also try frozen orbeez in a zippie)
Flash Light! (ESSENTIAL! Horses pick the most inconvenient times to get hurt.)
Spray bottle of distilled water (To clean off small wounds)
HAND SANITIZER (Suprised this isn't on here! This should be number one on any list. You will spread infection to you and your horse if you aren't clean)

Please add these to your kit!


----------



## mred

someone should put most of this on a spread sheet for down load. Maybe even mark a level of how important it is to have.


----------



## Phura

Thank you so much! I have been trying to compile a kit but was unsure of what all needed to be "included"


----------



## mariahreeves

I also wanted to share that I like to keep a therapy horse boot on hand to keep the hoof clean and dry in an emergency. The hooves are such a critical part of the horse; a $70.00 hoof boot on hand is worth every penny to me.


----------



## sarah4496

I can't believe I just sat here and read all 26 pages of responses, but I am so glad I did. The wealth of information here is great. I definitely have some work to do getting a good vet kit together!


----------



## Audsta

Yeah what a great thread!! thanks for all the helpful info


----------



## Caillou4leah

The animal Scents Ointment, is a must for our horse first aid kit. We use it on everything, you can also use it on other animals, and yourself. We have had ours for about 6 years, and are just now starting to run low. It seriously works miracles. You can actually order it here: https://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/home/pets

Also, if you sign up, you can get a discount if you use our member #. The number is: 2949590. They also carry other animal products, but we absolutely love the animal scents ointment. I highly recommend it, it has even healed cuts that were down to the bone, that should have gotten stitches, but with this they never got stitches. (When I was younger, we had a friend whose family used this, and she was training my horse. My horse and hers, were both top dog, and fought so bad that my horse actually got down to her bone in a couple of places, and she didn't get her horse stitches, she only used this ointment, and it healed with in 2 weeks.):lol:


----------



## amber1962

Great list. I have most items but some new ideas! Thanks!


----------



## TheVet

Awesome idea for a thread.


----------



## lindseyr

Great list! I keep a bottle of Microcyn AH on hand too in case of injuries. It works great to clean and disinfect.


----------



## ILHorses

i use duck tape. i dont think i saw that on the list


----------



## Tnavas

Sorry to be a growl!

It is DUCT tape not Duck! DUCT tape is used to secure the joints on heating and ventilation pipes, known as DUCTS. It is wide, thick, and has good glue, that's why it is great for strapping up horses hooves.


----------



## Irish Treasure

Stethoscopes are a big yes to for taking heart rates I always use latex gloves they are much tighter to your skin so I feel safer in them because they are less material all over the placeGreat list!


----------



## Barrelracehard

I like to put lots of vet warp in my vet case and replace it when I use it. Also, wormer if my horse have worms. I love my wound protecter and purple spray(wound care).


----------



## Avna

Barrelracehard said:


> I like to put lots of vet warp in my vet case and replace it when I use it. Also, wormer if my horse have worms. I love my wound protecter and purple spray(wound care).



My vet gets really annoyed by vet warp because it displaces him in the timespace continuum and he can't find anything in his truck any more.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

What about adding other medications onto the list? Such a worm meds? Noob here would like to know.  Good post!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Ryle said:


> I would make a few changes to the list:
> 
> no hydrogen peroxide, iodine, spray on wound dressings --all of these products are harmful to the tissues and slow healing. Hydrogen peroxide is far from a good antibacterial cleaning agent too. (information presented at the 2006 AAEP convention)
> 
> 
> I would also ensure that the vet's phone number is included in the first aid kit so you don't have to go digging for it in an emergency and a copy of a good equine first aid manual.
> 
> Here is are a couple of good links on first aid and when to call the vet, but be warned there are some graphic photos:
> 
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/GeneralWoundManagement/
> 
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/EquineFractures/


Hi Ryle, your links aren't working for me, are you able to repost them please


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

katieandduke said:


> hydrogen peroixide and iodine are great to use on wounds.


Hospitals used to use these products but due to later research now use alternative products. 

Ryle is a qualified vet and is trying to give you some free good advice. Update your research and change to more acceptable products.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Do horses have allergies like humans? Like to bees? And need epi-pens? (New here, don't keel me! Hehe)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Griffith361 said:


> Xxdanioo: Thanks for compiling everything!!! I've been meaning to do that for a couple weeks lol!
> 
> One question I've had a hard time finding the answer to is, what does everyone keep on hand as an eye wash/rinse that has been recommended by a vet? From what I've been told, eye products for humans aren't safe for horses and there's a special rinse you should use but no one knows what it is...


I would just use saline. Clean water would suffice in an emergency. Ideally have it a little tepid as cold water can chill the eye. Try it yourself!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

A couple of extra things I usually have

Rawleigh's Salve & Rawleigh's Medicated Salve. I prefer these to Vaseline. My showpony got a bad wire wound on her leg and after hosing (nearly an hour) and dabbing dry, slathered on salve. Twice a day first week, daily till healed. She never even scarred. Equally suitable on people too 

Stockholm tar. Can use it just as a hoof coating on dark hooves. But also good on cuts and wounds.

Old Engine Oil. (must be used oil! - and it is something to do with the carbon in it.) I forget the details, this tip was given to me years ago by an old (then) trotting harness trainer. Use the same as stockholm tar on wounds. I have used this in an emergency and it worked fine.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh, and I meant to mention that for sunburn or prevention of - zinc and castor oil is easier to spread on the horse, especially if it is cold.


----------



## Ryle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Hospitals used to use these products but due to later research now use alternative products.
> 
> Ryle is a qualified vet and is trying to give you some free good advice.


I'm actually a licensed veterinary technician, but thank you for the support. 

Here are updated links since the ones I posted a while ago are no longer valid.


https://www.acvs.org/large-animal/general-wound-management
https://www.acvs.org/large-animal/fractures-horses


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I don't want this thread to get lost. It's too good. And, really, I wasn't kidding, do horses have allergies?


----------



## Zexious

^Yes, horses can have allergies.


----------



## RhiannaShea

What is wonder dust? I've not heard of it before


----------



## Woodhaven

In the old days we called Wonder Dust, Caustic Powder. I have used it on proud flesh and it worked well to get rid of it.


----------



## kewpalace

RhiannaShea said:


> What is wonder dust? I've not heard of it before


Wonder Dust.


----------



## cherise1082

Duct tape! 

Last year my vet gave a great tip for securing a diaper around the hoof: with heavy duty duct tape, lay it on the ground - sticky side up until you create a sort of web, laying one piece over the other, until there are no gaps and you have a sort of circle made. Place the diaper over any medications on the hoof and secure, then cover the diaper with the duct tape, placing the center of the circle on the bottom of the hoof. You can then secure the top/end pieces of duct tape with another long piece of duct tape around the hoof's circumference (be sure not to secure too tightly for circulation purposes). This will hold up better than vet wrap to your horses' wear and tear. With my own experience, this worked wonders for securing that diaper! Hope my description makes sense - I don't have a picture anymore to share!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

My kit is more a first aid kit than a true medicine kit, but it occupies a reasonably large tote in my trailer:


Trauma pads
Gauze wrap
Vet wrap
Kitchen Scissors
Diapers in various sizes my grandbaby has outgrown
Duct tape
Vetricyn
Iodine
Peroxide
Saline wound wash
Neosporin
Maxi pads
Underwoods
Baking powder
Wound Kote (The blue spray)


I also have my own first aid kit in the trailer. It occupies it's own smaller tote.

Aleve
Tylenol
Ibuprofen
Benadryl
Trauma pads
Gauze wrap
Ice packs
Hot packs
Icy Hot
Band aids
Nail clippers
Clean scissors
Tums
Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu tabs
Alcohol wipes


Most of the human stuff, the trauma kits, maxi pads, gauze wrap, all came from a salvage freight place north of town. They bought out a damaged Walgreens. I loaded up.


----------



## AmiraAchek

Hi! I love this topic! In Finland we have quite poor first aid for horses'. That's why I designed own first aid kit for them. There is not as much things that you listed, but it get's you started!
My first aid kit contains:
-Water-resistant, zippered first aid kit
-A small instruction booklet. Sis. Basic vital functions of the horse and the body, instructions for wound care, signs when to call a -veterinarian as well as contact information.
-Scissors
-Digital Thermometer
-Antiseptic Wound Spray
-100pcs Lint-free, soft wound folds
-2pcs wrap tape
-2pcs Cold Packs
-4pcs Latex Gloves


----------

